# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HSL-alueen runkobussilinjasto 2012-2022

## vristo

Seuraavassa HSL-hallituksen kokouksessa (13.9.2011) jälleen erittäin mielenkiintoinen aihe:

HSL -ALUEEN RUNKOBUSSILINJASTO 2012-2022

Liitteenä oleva pdf-tiedosto ladattavissa.

----------


## kouvo

> Työn keskeisimpänä tarkoituksena oli suunnitella HSL-alueelle runkolinjasto. Työssä on kuvattu runkolinjasto tilanteessa, jolloin Länsimetro, Kehärata, *Länsimetron jatke Kivenlahteen, Itämetro (Östersundom)* ja Kauklahden kaupunkirata ovat toteutuneet.


Aika rohkeita oletuksia tiivistelmässä. Ja mitä nyt pikaisella vilkaisulla olin havaitsevinani, niin myös ristiriidassa itse työn kanssa. Ainakin Espoossa näyttää runkolinjoja tungetun Matinkylän syöttöyhteyksiksi myös Kivenlahden suunnasta. Lieneekö Kiskoksen panos ollut kovinkin merkittävä tiivistelmän raapustelussa :Wink:  Saadaan Hesariin taas varmaa tietoa metron jatkosta, eihän näitä nivaskoja toimituksessa kukaan tiivistelmää pitemmälle jaksa kahlata.

----------


## Knightrider

> Aika rohkeita oletuksia tiivistelmässä. Ja mitä nyt pikaisella vilkaisulla olin havaitsevinani, niin myös ristiriidassa itse työn kanssa. Ainakin Espoossa näyttää runkolinjoja tungetun Matinkylän syöttöyhteyksiksi myös Kivenlahden suunnasta. Lieneekö Kiskoksen panos ollut kovinkin merkittävä tiivistelmän raapustelussa Saadaan Hesariin taas varmaa tietoa metron jatkosta, eihän näitä nivaskoja toimituksessa kukaan tiivistelmää pitemmälle jaksa kahlata.


Miten runkolinja voi olla yhtä aikaa syöttölinja? Eli onko tarkoitus saada matkustajat vaihtamaan jopa kaksi kertaa 0 vaihdon sijasta ja kuluttamaan paljon enemmän aikaakin, jopa kaksin verroin?

----------


## kouvo

> Miten runkolinja voi olla yhtä aikaa syöttölinja?




Lähettämäsi viesti on liian lyhyt jne...

----------


## hylje

Runkolinjasto kuvaa ajatustavan siirtymistä liityntään ja vaihtoihin, koska runkolinjoja on vähemmän kuin nykyperiaatteella toteutettuja peruslinjoja. Tätä korvataan korkeatasoisilla, esteettömillä ja tasonvaihdottomilla vaihtoasemilla. Vaikka yleensä siirrytään runkobussista toiseen, miksei metroonkin? Metroon on toki ikävämpi vaihtaa kuin bussiin tasonvaihdon takia.

----------


## aki

Nuo Kivenlahden ja Soukan runkolinjat eivät kuitenkaan kattaisi kaikkia alueita joten kuitenkin tarvittaisiin liityntälinjoja, mm. Laurinlahti, Soukanniemi ja Suvisaaristo jäisivät runkobussireittien ulkopuolelle. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi tietenkin ajaa osa Kivenlahden runkolinjan vuoroista K-tunnuksella Laurinlahden kautta ja Soukan runkolinjalla voisi olla A-vuoroja jotka jatkaisivat Soukanniemen kautta Suvisaaristoon. Runkobussilinjojen ajatuksena ei kuitenkaan taida olla mitkään perusreitiltä poikkeavat tunnukset?

Mitenköhän tuo Vihdintien runkolinja toimisi? Reitti kulkisi siis Vantaankoskelta Pähkinärinteen kautta Kamppiin, tarkoituksena olisi ilmeisesti karsia Vihdintietä kulkevia linjoja, ainoa linja jonka se kokonaan korvaisi olisi 363, mitenköhän sitten linjat 315,324,345 ja 362, olisiko tarkoitus että nämä muutettaisiin jonkinlaisiksi liityntälinjoiksi joilta vaihdettaisiin sitten tähän runkolinjaan? hyvä paikka vaihtoterminaalille olisi varmaankin jossain Vihdintien ja Rajatorpantien tuntumassa jossa nuo kaikki linjat erkanevat toisistaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Lähettämäsi viesti on liian lyhyt jne...


 En tarkoittanut, miten se voi olla, vaan miten tuollaista voidaan ehdottaa. Kyllä Matinkylästä on oltava vaihdottomat peruslinjat joka kolkkaan tai laatu kärsii vain lisää. Espoolaiset saavat sitten valita monimutkaisen vaihdollisen yhteyden, tai suoran ruuhkattoman Länsiväylän - tällä kertaa omalla autollaan. Toki U-linja on vaihtoehto äärimmäisestä Espoosta vaihdotta Hgin keskustaan, jos Länsiväylän varrella asustaa.

Ylipäänsä - miksi metro rakennetaan sinne, missä ei ole ruuhkaa? Tarkoitan tällä välejä Tapiola-Matinkylä ja Itäkeskuksesta itään. Ne eivät ole äärimmäisen tärkeitä matkustajien tai matka-ajan kannalta, lähes päinvastoin. Espoosta pääsee nyt vallan mainiosti ja nopeasti Hgin keskustaan Kampin terminaaliin ja siitä sitten yhden vaihdon taktiikalla/Jokerilla ne harvat, jotka matkaavat Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin väliä. Minne sitten tarvittaisiin metroa? No esim. Munkkivuoresta ydinkeskustaan tai Eteläisestä kantakaupungista pohjoiseen tai Länsiterminaalin/Jätkäsaaren/Ruoholahden suunnilta pohjoiseen. Tai vaikka Pasilan ja Helsinki C:n välille Eläintarhoineen, jos Pisara valmistuu. Nuo matkat kuluttavat aikaa pinnalla tällä hetkellä reippaasti ja matka-aika voitaisiin helposti puolittaa. Mutta kenes matka-aika puolittuukaan Länsimetron ansiosta?



> Runkolinjasto kuvaa ajatustavan siirtymistä liityntään ja vaihtoihin, koska runkolinjoja on vähemmän kuin nykyperiaatteella toteutettuja peruslinjoja. Tätä korvataan korkeatasoisilla, esteettömillä ja tasonvaihdottomilla vaihtoasemilla. Vaikka yleensä siirrytään runkobussista toiseen, miksei metroonkin? Metroon on toki ikävämpi vaihtaa kuin bussiin tasonvaihdon takia.


Sen lisäksi matka-aika tässä tapauksessa kasvaa reilusti alkuperäiseen tilanteeseen verrattuna.



> Nuo Kivenlahden ja Soukan runkolinjat eivät kuitenkaan kattaisi kaikkia alueita joten kuitenkin tarvittaisiin liityntälinjoja, mm. Laurinlahti, Soukanniemi ja Suvisaaristo jäisivät runkobussireittien ulkopuolelle.


No tietenkin silloin asukas ajaa pikkubussilla runkolinjalle, runkolinjalla Matinkylään, tasonvaihto ja 16 minuutin metromatka. Kätevää, varsinkin, jos kohde on vaikkapa Roihuvuori tai moni muu vastaava alue, saa vielä yhden vaihdon lisää.

----------


## juzziz

Taitaa autokauppa käydä Espoossa länsimetron myötä...nyt pääsen itse Soukasta parhaimmillaan vartissa Kamppiin, mikäli joutuisi välissä kulkemaan liityntälinjalla metroasemalle ja vaihtaan...toivottavasti rakentavat lisää parkkihalleja ytimeen.  :Laughing:

----------


## teme

Lukuja tuossa paraikaa ihmettelen. Miksi Jokeri 0 ajoaika Herttoniemi - Munkkiemi ilman nopeutustoimia 31 min ja Munkkiniemi - Herttoniemi 25 min?  Sivu 44, taulukko 6.

---------- Viesti lisätty 9.9.2011 kello 0:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 8.9.2011 kello 23:55 ----------

Kun minä en nimittäin ihan heti ymmärrä miten Munkkiniemi - Herttoniemi (11km) onnistuu nopeutuksienkaan kanssa 20 min. Reitistä pari vikaa kilometriä on motaria, mutta silti. 58 ajatetaan tällä hetkellä ruuhkassa 10 min vuorovälillä 10 bussilla, eli 100 min kiertoaika, eli 50 min per siivu päättäriaikoineen. Eikä se meinaa pysyä siinäkään aikataulussa. Onhan tuo toki pidempi, mutta kuitenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Se, että ajosuuntien ajoajat on eri, ei välttämättä ole virhe. Niin on nytkin monella linjalla ja ero, ihan todellinen siis, voi olla useita minuutteja.

Nollajokeri bussina nyt vaan pitäisi unohtaa. Ihan sama millä oletuksella sille laskee ajoaikoja, kun niitä bussikaistoja nyt vaan ei ole eikä tule. Nollajokeri joo, bussina ei.




> Miten runkolinja voi olla yhtä aikaa syöttölinja?


Ei tuollainen parin kilometrin nysä Matinkylän metroasemalta jonnekin Soukkaan ole mikään runkolinja. Kunhan vaan on tiheästi kulkeva metron liityntälinja. Ei sen enempää eikä sen vähempää.

----------


## Automies

> 58 ajatetaan tällä hetkellä ruuhkassa 10 min vuorovälillä 10 bussilla, eli 100 min kiertoaika, eli 50 min per siivu päättäriaikoineen. Eikä se meinaa pysyä siinäkään aikataulussa.


58:n vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan on pääosin 11 minuuttia, eli kierrosaika 110 minuuttia.

----------


## vristo

> Nollajokeri bussina nyt vaan pitäisi unohtaa. Ihan sama millä oletuksella sille laskee ajoaikoja, kun niitä bussikaistoja nyt vaan ei ole eikä tule. Nollajokeri joo, bussina ei.


Liiteeessä 7 on mainittu tämän runkobussilinjaston edellyttämiä infratoimenpiteitä tie- ja katuverkolla, joita ovat esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteen bussi+raitio-yhteiskaistat Nordensköldinkadulle, välille Reijonlankatu-Pasilankatu sekä reitille Tukholmankatu Paciuksenkatu. Näitä joukkoliikenneväyliä käyttäisi tämän suunnitelman mukaan 0-Jokeri, Tiedelinja sekä runkobussilinjat Vihti ja Kivis. Mielestäni myös Munkkiniemenpuistotiellä bussit voisivat hyvin käyttää samaa joukkoliikenneväylää raitiotien kanssa.

Tällaista järjestelyä minäkin olen (nykyisen h58/h58B:n kuljettajana) pitänyt parhaana, mutta toki tämä edellyttää ko. raitiokaistojen leventämistä, sillä nykyisellään bussit eivät sinne mahdu. Näiden linjojen suurin heikkous nykyään on, että ne ovat aivan liikaa muun katuliikenteen armoilla, joista juurikin Nordensköldinkatu, Reijolankatu, Tukholmankatu sekä Paciuksenkatu muodostavat pahimmat tukokset. Siispä poistetaan ne esteet käyttämällä hyväksi jo olemassa olevia raitioliikennekaistoja, jolloin sujuvuus paranee huomattavasti. Samalla muuta katutilaa vapautuu muun tieliikenteen käyttöön. Myös joukkoliikenne-etuudet yksinkertaistuvat kun koko joukkoliikenne käyttää samoilla kaistoilla, samoja etuuksia.

Mutta, esimerkki vaikkapa Aleksis Kivenkadulla (h9, h58/h58B) näyttää, että tällaiset joukkoliikenteen yhteiskaistat toimivat varsin hyvin, eikä itselläni ole juurikaan ollut negatiivistä sanottavaa sen järjestelystä. Mutta, jos tällaiseen järjestelyyn lähdetään on syytä kiinnittää erityistä huomiota esimerkiksi yhdistelmä-joukkoliikennekaistojen yhteispysäkkien sekä kalustohankintaan, että bussien ovet voivat esteettä avautua tällaisten (monissa bussimalleissa kun on ulosaukeavat ovet).

----------


## teme

vristo, ysi AKK:lla on ehkä huonointa rataa kaupungissa. Nordenskiöldinkatu ja Paciuksenkatu taas on kaupungin parhaita ratoja, ja nekin nyt vielä pitäisi pilata tuomalla sinne busseja mukaan sekoilemaan. Kiitos ei.

----------


## vristo

> vristo, ysi AKK:lla on ehkä huonointa rataa kaupungissa.


Niin, välillä Sturenkatu-Flemari, jossa se piti muutaman puun takia sijoittaa normaalille ajoväylälle. Tämä olikin todellinen moka, eikä tietenkään ole silloin joukkoliikenneväylä. 

Ei näin!

Osuus Travessikuja-Sturenkatu on puolestaan mielestäni joukkoliikenteen yhteisväylää parhammillaan.

Vaan näin!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:22 ----------




> nekin nyt vielä pitäisi pilata tuomalla sinne busseja mukaan sekoilemaan. Kiitos ei.


Miten sekoilemaan? Missä bussit sekoilevat? 
Tämä lause on kyllä asenteellisuutta parhaimmillaan.

Eikö joukkoliikenteen kokonaisvaltainen sujuvuus olisi kaikkien etu? Miksi bussimatkustajien pitäisi kärsiä ruuhkissa kun raitiovaunut painavat omia kaistojaan ohi? Samat liput ja samaa tukea he verorahoistaan maksavat (kuten myös minä).

Bussiliikenne sujuvammaksi; kyllä kiitos!

----------


## teme

> Niin, välillä Sturenkatu-Flemari, jossa se piti muutaman puun takia sijoittaa normaalille ajoväylälle. Tämä olikin todellinen moka, eikä tietenkään ole silloin joukkoliikenneväylä. 
> 
> Ei näin!
> 
> Osuus Travessikuja-Sturenkatu on puolestaan mielestäni joukkoliikenteen yhteisväylää parhammillaan.
> 
> Vaan näin!
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:22 ----------
> ...


Minä kutsun sitä arkirealismiksi. Bussien ja ratikoiden yhdistäminen samalle kaistalle on jotain jota kuulee lähinnä autopuolueelta samassa lauseessa pyöräilevien liikennesuunnitelijoiden ja tunnelimotariverkoston kanssa. Se on oiva tapa hyydyttää molemmat liikennemuodot.

Autot sekoilee. Ne ei pysy poissa kaistoilta kuin estämällä ajo. Tossa kävisi kuitenkin niin että Paciuksenkadulle tulee kolmas kaista suuntaansa jossa on kiskot ja teksti bus jos sen jään alta eroittaa, vrt. kuvassi AKK:lta. Miten sä luulet että tuo toimii Nordenskiöldinkadulla aamuruuhkassa?

Jos ne bussit ei ole kisko-ohjattuja ja niiden viessä on joku erotuskivi niin kaistaleveys taittaa mennä jonnekin neljään metriin, Tukholmankadulla tuo tarkoittaisi käytännössä yhden autokaistan poistoa. Miksei siitä saman tien tee bussikaistaa?

Topeliuksenkadun radan yksi kantava idea on että Mannerheimintielle kääntyvät ratikat saadaan pois tieltä kun se käännös poistuu, vaikuttaa myös valoetuuksiin. Ja nyt tuohon tuodaan bussien runkolinja?

Valoetuudet edellyttäisi sitä että kaistaa tulee joukkoliikennehärpäkkeitä rajallinen määrä ennustettavasti, sanotaan vaikka maks. kolmen minuutin välein. Niiden bussien pitäisi sitten oikeasti pysyä koko matka aikataulussa ja ne syö sitä raidekapasiteettia.

Tommoinen säätö on jo tulossa levennetylle Pasilan sillalle, kaksi kaista on jaettu auto ja ratikka/bussi. Jos nyt mieluummin lähdettäisiin siitä että autoille ei olisi kaistaa.

Ei nyt ihan oikeasti ruveta rikkomaan toimivia joukkoliikenneväyliä!

----------


## hmikko

> Bussien ja ratikoiden yhdistäminen samalle kaistalle on jotain jota kuulee lähinnä autopuolueelta samassa lauseessa pyöräilevien liikennesuunnitelijoiden ja tunnelimotariverkoston kanssa. Se on oiva tapa hyydyttää molemmat liikennemuodot.


Tuossa runkobussisuunnitelmassa tuntuu jotensakin olevan elefanttina olohuoneessa se, että linjaston selkiyttämisestä ei oikein sanota mitään siellä, missä runkolinjan väline selkeästi on raitiovaunu. Ts. runkolinjaston kehittäminen keskustassa ja myös säteittäisen liikenteen osalta tarkoittaisi raitioteiden jatkamista ja bussiruuhkan karsimista. Ehkä tuon aiheen välttäminen on ihan hyvä suunnitelma tässä vaiheessa, niin Helsinki saa ainakin poikittaisrunkobussilinjat työn alle ilman enempää vääntöä raitioteiden rakentamisesta ja sen kustannuksista.

----------


## teme

> Tuossa runkobussisuunnitelmassa tuntuu jotensakin olevan elefanttina olohuoneessa se, että linjaston selkiyttämisestä ei oikein sanota mitään siellä, missä runkolinjan väline selkeästi on raitiovaunu. Ts. runkolinjaston kehittäminen keskustassa ja myös säteittäisen liikenteen osalta tarkoittaisi raitioteiden jatkamista ja bussiruuhkan karsimista. Ehkä tuon aiheen välttäminen on ihan hyvä suunnitelma tässä vaiheessa, niin Helsinki saa ainakin poikittaisrunkobussilinjat työn alle ilman enempää vääntöä raitioteiden rakentamisesta ja sen kustannuksista.


Onhan siinä kytköksiä. Kyllä siellä annetaan ymmärtää että nollajokeri olisi ratikka. Ei se nyt olisi paljon muuta kuin Herttoniemi - Kalasatama kiskot, minusta yksiraiteinenkin toimisi. Ja sitten linjan päättäminen Kalasatamaan kyllä toimisi paremmin, minusta itseasiassa hyvin, jos siellä on ratikka.

----------


## Knightrider

Nordenskiöldinkadun laidoilla on hyvää tilaa uusille bussikaistoille molempiin suuntiin - miksei sitä hyödynnetä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Minusta tämä on jollain tavoin hauska: "Analyysivaiheessa tutkittiin radikaalia reitin nopeuttamista investoimalla siltoihin ja tunneliin linjan nopeuttamiseksi. Matkustajamäärät nelinkertaistuivat ja tulivat niin suuriksi, että bussitekniikalla linjaa olisi jopa vaikea hoitaa. Pasilan tason merkittävien investointien kannattavuutta tulee tutkia erillisselvityksenä." (Tiedelinja, s. 33)

Eikö tuossa vaiheessa pitäisi ehdottomasti selvityksen johtopäätöksinä sanoa, että Tiedelinjan runkobussiin ei investoida ennen kuin on selvitetty kannattaisiko se tehdä saman tien pikaratikkana? Olisi mukava tosin tietää, mihin siltoja ja tunneleita tehtiin ja mitä ne nyrkkiarviona maksaisivat.

----------


## petteri

> Eikö tuossa vaiheessa pitäisi ehdottomasti selvityksen johtopäätöksinä sanoa, että Tiedelinjan runkobussiin ei investoida ennen kuin on selvitetty kannattaisiko se tehdä saman tien pikaratikkana? Olisi mukava tosin tietää, mihin siltoja ja tunneleita tehtiin ja mitä ne nyrkkiarviona maksaisivat.


Arvaus: Tukholmankatu - (Länsi-)Pasila cut-cover, hinta-arvio 120-250M? (painuu maan alle Mannerheimintien länsipuolella, kulkee Lääkärinkadun alla ja sen jälkeen puiston alla) ja sen lisäksi joku ratkaisu, jolla päästään asemalta itään. (erilaisia vaihtoehtoja on.)

Minulle oli ylläri, että 58:lla on potentiaalisesti noin hyvä kysyntä, jolla on vielä merkittävästi yhteistä 506:n kanssa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisi mukava tosin tietää, mihin siltoja ja tunneleita tehtiin ja mitä ne nyrkkiarviona maksaisivat.


Taisi olla Vallilanlaakson joukkoliikennekadulta länteen silta Itä-Pasilan kävelytason ja Pasilan ratapihan yli Länsi-Pasilaan ja toinen silta Länsi-Pasilasta Laakson ratsastuskentän yli Lääkärinkadun tienoille, sitten tunneli Mannerheimintien ali Tukholmankadulle. Hinta nyrkkiarviona muutama sata miljoonaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Esitetyllä linjastolla on selkeästi useita linjoja, joiden normaalin eurooppalaisen joukkoliikennematematiikan, jota sovelletaan myös mm. Turussa ja Tampereella mukaan pitäisi tulla kokonaiskuluiltaan halvemmaksi liikennöidä raitiovaunuilla kuin millään busseilla. Mm. Jokeri I ja II nousumäärät ovat näin suuria.

Bussien ja raitiovaunukaistojen yhdistämisen ongelmana on, että yhdistäminen tuottaa suurimmat infrakustannukset. Göteborgista on vahvaa näyttöä, että bussien ja raitiovaunujen yhdistäminen samalle kaistalle kuluttaa rataa nopeammin kuin kumpikaan yksinään, syynä on se, että teräs, asfaltti ja betoni joustavat eri tavoin jolloin niiden yhteisrakenne rikkoutuu.

On mahdollista, että useilla osuuksila tulisi infrakustannuksiltaan edullisemmaksi jatkaa raitiotieratoja niin, että bussien ja raitiovaunujen yhteiskaistoja ei tarvittaisia. Ainakin tiedelinja on varmasti tällainen.

Helsingissä, Tampereella ja Turussa pitäisi myös yhteishankkeena selvittää bussien oikeat infrakustannukset.

----------


## vristo

Kysymys liikennesuunnittelijoille: 

Ovatko bussi+raitio-yhteiskaistat realistisia suunnitelmassa mainituilla katuosuuksilla? Kuinka leveä tilan tällainen yhteiskaista vaatii?

----------


## teme

> Kysymys liikennesuunnittelijoille: 
> 
> Ovatko bussi+raitio-yhteiskaistat realistisia suunnitelmassa mainituilla katuosuuksilla? Kuinka leveä tilan tällainen yhteiskaista vaatii?


Minua itseasiassa kiinnostaisi sinun asiantunteva kommenttisi tuohon jälkimmäiseen.

Kysymys on siitä että jos tehdään ihan oikeasti muusta liikenteestä erotettuja bussikaistoja siksi että se on käytännössä ainoa varma tapa pitää henkilöautot niiltä pois, eli esimerkiksi viereisen autokaistan ja bussikaista erottaa korkeusero tai kivetys, niin kuinka leveä tuon pitää olla että siinä pystyy ajamaan kohtuullisella nopeudella meidän sääoloisissa ja bussikalustolla? Ratikalla tai kisko-ohjatulla bussilla tämä on silleen selkeää että ne ovat sivusuunnassa vakaita, mutta bussin suhteen asia ei ole ehkä ihan yksiselitteinen. Riski on minusta siinä että suunnittelijat tekee noista liian kapeita jos tehdään sivutilan tarpeesta turhan optimistisia oletuksia.

----------


## vristo

> Minua itseasiassa kiinnostaisi sinun asiantunteva kommenttisi tuohon jälkimmäiseen.


Olen ajanut raitioliikennettä korvaavaa bussilinjaa. Näitä ovat olleet mm. 4X (väli Töölön halli-Munkkiniemi) ja 8X (väli Ruusulankatu-Salmisaari). Varsinkin jälkimmäistä ajettiin koko matka raitiokiskoja pitkin ja edellistäkin osan matkaa. Ajankohta ei ollut talvi, eikä väylät siten olleet lumikinosten kaventavia tms. Mechelininkatu, samaten kun Paciuksenkatu, kuten myös Munkkiniemen puistotie olivat varsin hyviä bussilla ajettavaksi, mutta niitä kapeammilla raitioväylillä oli ongelmia varsinkin kohtaamisien kanssa. Joku bussi taisi jonkun pysäkkikatoksenkin kaataa peileillään. Eli, toki tällaisiin asioihin tulee kiinnittää huomiota, jos yhdistettyhin bussi+raitioväyliin lähdetään laajemmassa mittakaavassa. Mutta itse kyllä uskon, että siitä saataisiin varsin toimiva systeemi. Tämä toki edellyttäisi aivan uudenlaista ja motivoitunutta asennotumista eteenkin bussialan ammattilaisilta, sitä en toki kiellä.




> Kysymys on siitä että jos tehdään ihan oikeasti muusta liikenteestä erotettuja bussikaistoja siksi että se on käytännössä ainoa varma tapa pitää henkilöautot niiltä pois, eli esimerkiksi viereisen autokaistan ja bussikaista erottaa korkeusero tai kivetys, niin kuinka leveä tuon pitää olla että siinä pystyy ajamaan kohtuullisella nopeudella meidän sääoloisissa ja bussikalustolla? Ratikalla tai kisko-ohjatulla bussilla tämä on silleen selkeää että ne ovat sivusuunnassa vakaita, mutta bussin suhteen asia ei ole ehkä ihan yksiselitteinen. Riski on minusta siinä että suunnittelijat tekee noista liian kapeita jos tehdään sivutilan tarpeesta turhan optimistisia oletuksia.


Mielestäni, kaikki nämä ovat ihan aiheellisiä kysymyksiä, varsinkin kun olisi kysymys pysyvästä joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä, eikä esim. poikkeusliikenteestä. Siksi esitinkin nuo kysymykseni tälläkin foorumilla vaikuttaville liikennesuunnittelijoille.

Kaikki nämä osuudet, johon yhdistettyjä joukkoliikenneväyliä on suunniteltu, ovat paitsi tärkeitä joukkoliikenteelle, niin myös keskeisiä muun autoliikenteen väyliä Helsingissä. Varsinkin Paciuksenkatu sekä Tukholmankatu ovat merkittäviä sisääntuloväyliä Helsingin länsisuunnasta ja tämähän vuoksi ne ovat myös ongelmallisia joukkoliikenteelle. Ei liene realistista odottaa muutosta tähän asiaan kun ihmiset kuitenkin liikkuvat mm. työ- ja vapaa-ajan matkoja. Jotain tunnelointisuunnitelmia olen kaavoitussuunnitelmissa nähnyt, mutta ne voinevat toteutua vasta sitten kun itse olen jo vanha mies. 

Tässä runkobussisuunnitelmassa keskeinen osa on liikenteen nopeus sekä säännöllisyys ja omasta mielestäni yhdistetyt joukkoliikennekaistat olisivat hyvä osa sitä verkkoa. Kunhan ne toteutetaan järkevästi ja toimivasti. Helsingin keskustassa on jo esimerkkejä sellaisten huonosta toteutuksesta.

----------


## vristo

HSL:n hallitus hyväksyi runkolinjasuunnitelman.

Aihesta tarkemmin Osmo Soininvaaran blogissa:

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2011/09/13...asuunnitelman/

----------


## vristo

Ajoin eilen bussilinjaa h58 ja seurailin hieman, millaista ajoaikaa tulee ruuka-aikaan välillä Herttoniemi-Meilahti (Laajalahden aukio): Herttoniemestä Pasilaan 15 min, Pasilasta Meilahteen 13 min eli yhteensä 28 min. Ja nyt sentään ajettiin toki Aleksis Kiven kadun kautta. 

Tuo sujui siis aika ihanteellisissa olosuhteissa, eikä hidastavia tekijöitä juuri ollut, mutta matkustajia oii varsin hyvä kuorma (telibussi). 

Tältä pohjalta myönnän, että voimakkaita etuuksia tulee lisätä, jotta runkobussin nopeuteen ja säännöllisyyteen päästään. Odotan innolla jatkosuunnitelmia.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tässä paperissa on paljon hyvää ja mielenkiintoista. Mutta miksi vain jokin osa joukkoliikenteestä olisi normaalien hyvien käytäntöjen mukaista? Kaikki se, mitä esitetään vain muutamille runkobussilinjoille, pitää olla koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmän ominaisuutena. Miksi siis muu kuin runkobussilinjat pitää olla huonommin järjestettyä?

Toinen peruskysymys on, miksi paperin nimi on BUSSIsuunnitelma? Alussa on ensin todettu raskaan raideliikenteen kyvyttömyys palvella koko seutua ja sitten kiintoisalla tavalla tunnistettu joitain vahvoja joukkoliikenteen reittejä. Mutta ei edes yritetä ratkaista verkkoa parhaiten sopivalla tavalla, vaan lähdetään esittämään busseja reiteille, joilla niiden kapasiteetti tiedetään riittämättömäksi jo nyt. Pahinta on se, että kun busseja esitetään väärään paikkaan, ongelmia ryhdytään ratkomaan järjestämällä lisää ongelmia sotkemalla liian tiheä bussiliikenne raitiovaunujen haitaksi.

Kantakaupungissa ei ole tilaa erillisille autoliikenteen haittaamattomille bussikaistoille, joilla voidaan liikennöidä nopeammin kuin nykyisillä bussikaistoilla. Ylipäätään on turhaa pitää rinnakkain suuren kapasiteetin raitiotiekaistaa ja alhaisenkapasiteetin bussikaistaa. Raitiotiekaista kykenee hoitamaan sen matkamäärän, joka on bussikaistalla, ja ilman autoilun häiriöitä. Kunhan vain hidastuksia ja seisomista vaativat ratageometria ja liikennevalo-ohjaus korjataan normaalille eurooppalaiselle tasolle.

Bussilinjan nimittäminen runkobussiksi ja ehkä poikkeava bussin ulkoasu eivät muuta linjaa nopeaksi ja häiriöttömäksi. Eikä tavoiteltu 30 km/h linjanopeustaso edes ole mitään ihmeellistä. Helsingin alueella on jo nyt useita bussilinjoja, joiden linjanopeus on 2530 km/h tai joillain jopa enemmän. Keskustassa tähän ei päästä, vaikka nimitetään mitä ja harvennetaan pysäkkiväliä. Lukija voi harjoitukseksi selvittää linjan 15 pysäkkitiheyden ja linjanopeuden.

En voi päätellä tästä muuta, kuin että tarkoitus on yrittää kehittää bussiliikennettä, ei joukkoliikennettä kokonaisuutena. Joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi paljon hyödyllisempi paperi, myös bussiliikenteen osalta, on HKL:n viimeiseksi julkaisuksi jäänyt julkaisu D: 18/2009 Vakiominuuttiaikataulusta.

Kiintoisa runkobussiselvityksen yksityiskohta on, että siellä on todettu bussikadun/-kaistan olevan aivan yhtä kalliin kuin raitiotieradan. Valitettavasti tätä ei vaan noudateta läpi suunnitelman, vaan muutamaa erikoistapausta lukuun ottamatta bussit kulkevat jälleen ilmaisilla kaduilla.

Edellä olevat kommentit ovat tietenkin myöhässä siksi, että HSL on jo hyväksynyt paperin sellaisenaan. Mutta paperia voi edelleen tulkita oikealla tavalla: Paperissa on myönnetty raskaan raideliikenteen puutteet ja soveltumattomuus seudun joukkoliikenteeseen muualla, kuin missä raskasraiteita jo on. Seudulta löytyy vahvoja ratkaisemattomia joukkoliikennereittejä, joiden pohjalta kannattaa ryhtyä rakentamaan seudullista raitiotieverkkoa. Koska sellaisen teko tietenkin kestää, raitiotiehankkeet on syytä käynnistää heti ja tulevia raitiolinjoja voidaan ennen niiden valmistumista ajaa busseilla. Siten asukkaat tottuvat uusiin yhteyksiin ja matkamäärät pääsevät kasvuun kuten on tapahtunut jo Jokerin kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

Mistä kuudestatoista bussilinjasta tässä suunnitelmassa puhutaan? Mitkä linjat poistuisivat? Kai se lista jossain on kun kerran korvattavien linjojen määrä on voitu laskea.

----------


## hylje

Sivulla 38 on taulukko lakkautettavista bussilinjoista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sivulla 38 on taulukko lakkautettavista bussilinjoista.


On oikein hupaisa taulukko. Linjan 14 vuoroväli pitenee 20 minuuttiin sen vuoksi, että Manskulla kulkee ratikoiden kanssa päällekkäin joku KIHTI. Ei kun VIHTI.  :Laughing: 

Ehdotan, että aloitetaan runkobussisuunnitelman toteuttaminen heti huomenna päättämällä, että linjan 3T ja 7 siirretään Topeliuksenkadun uudelle raitiotielle. Nythän sen rakentamiselle omine kaistoineen ei ole mitään estettä, sillä Topeliuksen bussiliikenne vähenee reippaasti, kun 14 kulkee kolmesti tunnissa ja 39 kulkee Manskulla uusiksi nimikoituna. Mainiota!

----------


## hylje

Kunhan ne bussirunkolinjat saataisiin ensin toteutukseen! 

Bussijokerin raiteistaminen kertoo jo, että rohkeat ratikkaprojektit ovat ylivoimaisen suosionkin pohjalta melkoisen tarpomisen päässä. Mutta jos uusia menestystarinoita tehdään kunnolla, myös Raidejokerin aika tulee nopeammin. Ja loppu on rutiininomaisia katutöitä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Sivulla 38 on taulukko lakkautettavista bussilinjoista.


Ihme etten huomannut.. :Embarassed:  Joka tapauksessa, miksi h78 ei ole lakkautuslistalla? Ja miksi h63 korvataan, vaikka Paloheinäntielle ei ole tulossa mitään tilalle? Syyksi ilmoitetaan KIVIS joka kulkee yhtä läheltä, kuin tiheä 66/A, joten miksei 63:sta korvattaisi vaikka heti, kun palvelua ollaan korvaamassa tyhjällä?

Hyvä, että toisin, kuin aluksi suunniteltiin, Jokeri-2 ei pysähdy jokaisella reitin pysäkillä. Reitillä pääsee kulkemaan kohtalaisen suurilla matkanopeuksilla, joten tärkeintä on karsia pikkupysäkit, jotta hyödyttäisiin reitin ominaisuuksista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihme etten huomannut.. Joka tapauksessa, miksi h78 ei ole lakkautuslistalla? Ja miksi h63 korvataan, vaikka Paloheinäntielle ei ole tulossa mitään tilalle? Syyksi ilmoitetaan KIVIS joka kulkee yhtä läheltä, kuin tiheä 66/A, joten miksei 63:sta korvattaisi vaikka heti, kun palvelua ollaan korvaamassa tyhjällä?


Jos vanhat merkit pitävät paikkansa, niin vastaus on aika karu. Ei tässä kiinnosta suunnitelman laatijoita se, miten kukakin pääsee minnekin vaan se, mitä Emme antaa tulokseksi. Silloin istutaan emmettämässä niin kauan ja niin monella erilaisella muuttujalla, että lopulta löydetään ns. kannattava linjasto. Se, että on oikeasti täysin epärealistista pidentää bussilinjan 14 vuoroväli 20 minuuttiin ja sanoa Huopalahdentien tai Paciuksenkadun bussimatkustajille, että tuolla jossain Ruskeasuolla kulkee sellainen runkobussi, on sivuseikka josta ei välitetä. Samalla tavalla on sivuseikka se, että Paloheinäntien keskustayhteyden lakkauttaminen on poliittisesti mahdotonta.

Tärkeintä on, että emme laskee vuorovälit, vaihtosakot, odotusajat, houkuttelevuudet ja kustannukset kohdilleen. Ei se, onko saatu tulos aidosti toteuttamiskelpoinen.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Sainpa lopulta luettua rauhassa tuon selvityksen tässä joulun yli. Siinä oli paljon hyvää, mutta yksi ilmeinen ongelma pisti pahasti silmän: harvan pysäkkivälin vaikutukset ja ylipäänsä kävelymatkojen pysäkille huomioiminen.




> Liikennemallin aikahyödyissä ei malliteknisesti pystytty huomioimaan runkobussilinjaston pysäkkivälien harvennuksesta johtuvaa kävelyaikojen pitenemää. Sen kustannuksiksi arvioitiin -4,2 M aikahyötyihin ja -6,3 M palvelutasohyötyihin. Laskenta tehtiin seuraavilla olettamilla:
> runkolinjastoa käyttävistä nousijoista 25 %:lla kävelyaika piteneekävelyajan keskimääräinen pitenemä on 1,2 minuuttia eli 100 metriä.


ajatus kävelymatkan pitenemisestä vain 25 prosentilla tuntuu alhaiselta. Kun selvitys ei kerro, paljonko pysäkkejä itse asiassa vähennettäisiin, sitä on kuitenkaan vaikea osoittaa vääräksi. Jos "normaaliksi" pysäkkiväliksi oletetaan vaikka 500m, ja uudeksi pysäkkiväliksi 1000m (suunnitelmassa mainittu 800-1500m tavoitteeksi), niin väestö saa olla todella pakkauutunut uusien pysäkkien ympärille, jotta vain joka neljännellä matka kasvaisi kun joka toinen pysäkki poistetaan. Myös keski-pitenemän olettameinen sadaksi metriksi tällä neljänneksellä on ilmeisen alakanttiin.

Oli laskelma oikein tai väärin, se siis vaikuttaa koko järjestelmän laskennallisiin hyötyihin. Mutta vaikuttaako se mallin tarjoamiin matkustajamääriin eri linjavaihtoehdoilla? Ilmeisesti ei, koska "Liikennemallin aikahyödyissä ei malliteknisesti pystytty huomioimaan runkobussilinjaston pysäkkivälien harvennuksesta johtuvaa kävelyaikojen pitenemää".

Useissa linjavaihtoehtojen vertailuissa näkyy tämä ongelma, kun moottoritietä kulkeva nopeampi linjaus voittaa hyödyissä hitaamman linjauksen, joka palvelisi useampaa. Esimerkiksi Jokeri II Turunväylällä ja kehi I:llä, E1 Länsiväylällä, E2 Länsiväylällä. Ainoa vertailussa kannattavaksi todettu moottoritieltä poistuma oli HAKUn koukkaus Kivikon ja Kontulan kautta, joka tosin edellyttäisi puuttuvan tien. 

Osassa näistä tapauksista nopeampi, väliin jääviä alueita ohittava reitti voi oikeasti olla perusteltu, mutta systemaattinen matkustajamärän nousu aina kun palvelualuetta vähennetään on kyllä vahva viite siitä, että mallinnustavassa on jotain vikaa, että se laskee väärin. Myös se, että mallissa matkustajia näyttäisi nousevan bussiin muuallakin kuin pysäkillä (ks. esim. Jokeri 3 matkustajamäärät kehä III:lla) nataa kuvaa, että psyäkkien harventamisen vaikutuksia ei ole huomioitu kunnolla.

Seurauksena ehdotetaan linjoja, jotka eivät luultavasti ole parhaita mahdollisia, ja keskitytään linjanopeuteen enemmän kuin olisi syytä. Linjanopeus on tärkeä, ja sen parantamisen eteen kannattaa tehdä töitä. Näppituntumalla kuitenkin sanoisin, että selvästi yli 25km/h linjanopeus palvelualueella voi hyvinkin jo heikentää palvelua enemmän kuin hyödyttä. Lähtökohtaisesti yli 30km/h linjanopeuteen pyrkiminen voi myös olla epätarkoituksenmukainen tavoite.

Ylipäänsä, pysäkkiväliä (ja linjanopeutta) tulisi tarkastella erikseen "palvelualueella", jossa ihmisten matkakohteita sijaitsee suhteellisen tasaisesti ja runsaasti ja "siirtymäosuuksilla", jossa on vähän mitään minne kukaan olisi matkalla. Jälkimmäisellä harva pysäkkiväli ja suuri linjanopeus on selvä etuy, ensimmäisellä ei niinkään.

Ja väistämättä tulee mieleen, kuinka tarpeellisia ne "siirtymäosuudet" ovat? Ne ovat välttämättömyys hajautettussa bussilinjastossa, jossa jokainen lähiö täyttää yhden bussilinjan ja kaikki ovat matkalla keskustaan. On kuitenkin jo ymmärretty, että se ei ole paras tapa tuottaa joukkoliikennettä, siksihän näitä runkolinjoja suunnitellaan. Soisi vaan suunniteltavan vielä enemmän siihen tapaan, että niillä pääsisi johonkin muuallekin kuin muutamiin keskuksiin.

No, linjastot varmasti korjataan realiteettien pohjalta jatkosuunnitelmissa. Parempi vaan olisi, jos tavoitetasot asetettaisiin järkevämmin jo tälläisissä korkean tason suunnitelmissa.

----------


## ViviP

Tutustuin vihdoin kunnolla runkolinjastosuunnitelmaan. Osaan kommentoida lähinnä Tiedelinjan suunnitelmia, koska perheemme käyttää linjaa 506 jo nyt päivittäin (ja kävelee lähimmälle pysäkille reilun kilsan, mikä harmittaa joka kerran).

Linjan 506 osalta siirtymiä runkolinjastomaiseen suuntaan voisi aivan hyvin tehdä jo nyt ilman isompia investointeja. On aivan älytöntä, ettei 506 ole mitenkään järkevästi Tapiolan terminaalin vaihtoyhteyksien ulottuvilla. Pohjois-Tapiolasta tulee kyytiin muutama hassu ihminen ja vasta Otaniemessä auto alkaa täyttyä. Moni linja katkeaa Tapiolaan ja mikäli mielii 506 kyytiin, on mentävä ylimääräisellä vaihdolla Aallon kirjastolle.

Pienellä, onneksi edes runkolinjastoon suunnitellulla, reittirationalisoinnilla linjauksella Pohjantietä pitkin Tapiolan keskukseen saataisiin porukkaa kätevästi kyytiin heti linjan alkupäässä. Ja kuka tietää Kalevalantien ja KehäI risteyksen aamuisen valohelvetin, voi samalla todeta, ettei se toisi ajoaikoihinkaan hirveästi lisää.

Että ei kaikkea tarvitsisi aina toteuttaa kertarysäyksillä. Pienillä toimilla voitaisiin bussikansaa ohjata jo nyt runkolinjastosuunnitelman mukaiseen liikkumiskäyttäytymiseen ja dataa suunnittelun pohjaksi olisi helpompi kerätä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Että ei kaikkea tarvitsisi aina toteuttaa kertarysäyksillä. Pienillä toimilla voitaisiin bussikansaa ohjata jo nyt runkolinjastosuunnitelman mukaiseen liikkumiskäyttäytymiseen ja dataa suunnittelun pohjaksi olisi helpompi kerätä.


Viestinnän ja markkinointikampanjan kannalta olisi silti parempi toteuttaa kertarysäys kuin herutella muutoksia vuosikymmeniä. Tilaajavärikin menee mielestäni ihan hukkaan, kun kukaan ei edes huomaa sitä enää siinä vaiheessa, kun se on oikeasti levinnyt koko seudulle vallitsevaksi. Samaten olisi hyvä, että kun uutta runkolinjabrändiä tehdään, siitä saa saman tien sen brändiin aina olennaisesti kuuluvan hyvän laatukokemuksen. Liian usein unohdetaan, että brändi ei ole vain visuaalinen yhtenevyys tai yhtenäinen nimi, vaan lupaus laadusta ja vastaus laatuodotuksiin. Siksi Big Mac on brändi: tiedät aina mitä saat. Siksi metro on brändi.

----------


## ViviP

> Viestinnän ja markkinointikampanjan kannalta olisi silti parempi toteuttaa kertarysäys kuin herutella muutoksia vuosikymmeniä.


Tämä on aivan validi pointti ja hyväksyn sen idean pääpiirteissään. Silti en näe perustetta vain sen takia ajattaa tyhjää bussia Pohjois-Tapiolan ja Otaniemen välillä vuosien ajan.

----------


## vristo

Göteborgissa bussit ja ratikat näyttävät ajavan pitkälti samoja kaistoja. Paljonko on ratikkakaistan leveys siellä (raideleveyshän on 1435mm)?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UYDn...feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpkzg...watch_response

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viestinnän ja markkinointikampanjan kannalta olisi silti parempi toteuttaa kertarysäys kuin herutella muutoksia vuosikymmeniä.


Minunkin mielestäni hyvä pointti. Muttei kuitenkaan niin, että tästä saadaan syy jättää hoitamatta normaali palveluiden kehittäminen. Tyyliin: Emme rakenna raitiotietä Viikkiin, koska haluamme sinne kohta metron. Ja niinpä kiusataan viikkiläisiä aluksi 30 vuotta ja sitten ehkä vielä lisää. Lauttasaarelaisiakin on kiusattu jo 1960-luvulta, eikä sitä metroa siellä ole vieläkään. Ja tosiasiassa kiusataan sitten vielä senkin jälkeen, kun parin kolmen kilometrin matka pitää tehdä liityntäliikenteellä.

Voi myös kysyä, mihin tarvitaan kertarysäys. Joukkoliikennejärjestelmää olisi voinut kehittä myös jatkuvasti niin, että sillä olisi hyvä brändi ilman erityistä brändäysrysäystä. Kuten jossain muualla on tilanne, kun joukkoliikenteeseen ei ole asennoiduttu helsinkiläiseen tapaan pakkokäyttäjien välttämättömänä vähimmäispalveluna.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tässäkin videossa (Göteborgissa) ajetaan bussilla keskusta-alueella vallan ratikkakiskoilla:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NVGF7N0rj8

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vristo: Joo, Göteborgissa ajetaan paljon bussilla raitiotiekiskoilla. Siitä aiheutuva ylimääräinen kunnossapitokulu on vuodessa noin 6 miljoonaa euroa. Eli sen poistamiseksi olisi perusteltua tehdä heti 120 miljoonan euron investoinnit, esimerkiksi raitiotien laajentamista oleville varauksille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:11 ----------

Löysin ne tarkemmat tiedot: BUSKK 2003 - raportti.

Säästö bussien ja raitiotien yhteiskaistojen minimioinnista olisi ollut noin 44 miljoonaa SKR v. 2003 hintatasossa eli ylläoleva 6 miljoonaa euroa / v voi olla joko vähän tai paljon yläkanttiin.

Keskeisimmät tulokset:

Käyttö (Drift): 
Kulut, jotka eivät lisää käyttöikää eli lumenluonti, vaihteiden ja kaarteiden voitelu jne.
Ylläpito: (Underhåll)
Kulut, jotka ylläpitävät rataa eli raiteiden, pölkkyjen, vaihteiden ja sepelin vaihto, radan oikaisu jne.

Rata omalla väylällä (vignol)

Käyttö 128 kr / v / raidemetri, 100020 m, yht. 12 842 568 kr / v
Ylläpito 238 kr / v / raidemetri, 100020 m, yht 23 765 752 kr / v

Katurata, yhteiskäyttö bussien ja autojen kanssa

Käyttö 332 kr /v / raidemetri, 63177 m,. yht 21 000 035 kr / v
Ylläpito 826 kr / v / raidemetri, 63177 m, yht. 52 158 931 kr / v

Ylläpito yhteensä 109 766 286 kr

Tästä seuraa, että jos yhteisliikenteestä pystyttäisiin pääosin luopumaan ja jäljelle jäisi 10% verkosta yhteisliikenteelle, ja sen kulut olisivat kaksinkertaiset, ylläpitokulut voitaisiin painaa

65 890 152 kr:een.

Säästö olisi siis vuodessa 43 876 134 kr.

----------


## vristo

Mutta, tuo Göteborgin systeemihän näyttää toimivan todella hyvin ja sujuvasti, näin bussinkuljettajan näkökulmasta katsottuna ainakin. Bussitkaan eivät juutu ruuhkiin, kun on omat kaistat kokonaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:57 ----------

Ratikkakiskoja käytetään siis siellä, missä se on järkevää. Esikaupunkialueilla bussit kulkevat normaalisti autoliikenteen mukana, mutta sielläkin on monin paikoin bussikaistoja ja busseille omat, erilliset liikennevaloetuudet (ratikkavalot). Raitiorata näyttäisi esikaupungeissa olevan paljolti erillistä pölkkyrataa. Miksei meillä suunnitella näin järkevästi ja joukkoliikenteen ehdoilla?

----------


## GT8N

> Mutta, tuo Göteborgin systeemihän näyttää toimivan todella hyvin ja sujuvasti, näin bussinkuljettajan näkökulmasta katsottuna ainakin. Bussitkaan eivät juutu ruuhkiin, kun on omat kaistat kokonaan.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:57 ----------
> 
> Ratikkakiskoja käytetään siis siellä, missä se on järkevää. Esikaupunkialueilla bussit kulkevat normaalisti autoliikenteen mukana, mutta sielläkin on monin paikoin bussikaistoja ja busseille omat, erilliset liikennevaloetuudet (ratikkavalot). Raitiorata näyttäisi esikaupungeissa olevan paljolti erillistä pölkkyrataa. Miksei meillä suunnitella näin järkevästi ja joukkoliikenteen ehdoilla?


Vaikka Göteborg ei ole ihan malliesimerkki liikennevalosuunnittelussa, on se kuitenkin Helsinkiin verrattuna eivan eri tasoa. Raitioteillä sekä busseilla on huomattavasti paremmat valoetuudet ja koko liikennejärjestelmä on toteutettu laadukkaammin.

Raitioverkkoa voi tarkastella tästä:http://urbanrail.net/eu/se/goteborg/gothenburg-map.gif . Havaittavissa on, että esikaupunkiradat ovat käytännössä rautatierataa ja keskustassa jossainmäärin muun liikenteen seassa. Se miksi busien ja raitiovaunujen ja bussien yhteiskaistat toimivat Göteborgissa keskustan lähellä, johtuu siitä, että Pääaseman ja Kaivopuiston alueella (=ydinkeskusta) ei ole juuri ollenkaan liikennevaloja, joten liikenne sujuu, toisinkuin Helsingin käsittämättömässä liikennevalosumpussa.

Kuitenkin yhteiskaistoja ei kannata tehdä ellei ole aivan pakko, sillä kuten on todettu raitiovaunut ja bussit ovat parhaimmilaan omilla kaistoillaan.

Kuten Mikko kirjoittikin, yhteiskaistoilla on huomattavat kustannukset verrattuna rautatietasoiseen rataan. Helsingissä ei ole vignolrataa missään vaan raitiotie on käytännössä aina yhteiskaistalla. Tämän vuoksi rata on huonoa ja kallis ylläpitää sekä liikennöidä. Joku voisikin laskea, kuinka paljon säästettäisiin vuodessa, jos kaikki raitiovaunukaistat tehtäisiin rautatietasoisiksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vristo: Göteborgin järjestelmä saattaa toimia hyvin bussinkuljettajan näkökulmasta. Se ei kuitenkaan toimi hyvin kadunpitäjän tai joukkoliikenneviranomaisen talouden kannalta. Göteborgissa saataisiin siis pelkästään infran ylläpidosta isot säästöt, jos raitioverkkoa laajennettaisiin korvaamaan pahimmin raitiotien kanssa päällekkäiset bussilinjat. Tämän päälle tulisivat muut säästöt kun päällekkäisiä järjestelmiä purettaisiin.

Olen jo aiemmin todennut, että Göteborg tarvitsisi muutaman saksalaisen insinöörin korjaamaan joukkoliikennejärjestelmänsä ongelmia.

Se ei poista sitä, että Göteborgin joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä on suuret ansionsa ja hyvät puolensa. Siellä(kin) on korjattavaa, erityisesti bussien ja raitiovaunujen epätaloudellinen päällekkäisyysl.

----------


## vristo

Kiinnitin noissa Göteborgissa bussin ohjaamosta kuvatuista videoissa erityistä huomiota siihen, ettei bussien juurikaan tarvitse jonotella henkilöautojen takana, mikä on täysin päinvastaista kuin meillä Helsingissä.

----------


## vristo

Eilen minulla oli Sports Tracker päällä kun ajoin h58:ia (lähtö 15:14 Munkkivuoresta):

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Hahmotelmia/kartta.jpg

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Hahmotelm...usprofiili.jpg

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Hahmotelmia/nopeus.jpg

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eilen minulla oli Sports Tracker päällä kun ajoin h58:ia (lähtö 15:14 Munkkivuoresta):


Onpa energiapihi bussi.  :Smile:  Nopeusprofiilin perusteella päättelisin, että ette pysähtyneet Tynnyrintekijänkadulla.

----------


## vristo

Runkobussilinjan 500 suunnitelmia kommentoitavana verkossa:

http://ksv.hel.fi/keskustelut/aiheet...nesuunnitelmat

Oma pettymykseni siitä, ettei Tukholman- ja Paciuksenkadulle tule oikeita bussikaistoja ollenkaan. Yhtä tyhjän kanssa siis.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oma pettymykseni siitä, ettei Tukholman- ja Paciuksenkadulle tule oikeita bussikaistoja ollenkaan. Yhtä tyhjän kanssa siis.


Paciuksenkadulla, jolla on Helsingin nykyisin ehkä paras (ainakin nopein) raitiotie, ehdotetaan kavennettavaksi kaistaa 6,0 metriin, mikä on 0,4 m vähemmän kuin suositusminimi. No, tuo on vielä helppo leventää. Siinä kulkee rinnan kaksi 3,5 m leveää autokaistaa, joista kummastakin voi napata 0,2 m.

Mutta Tukholmankatu on täysi katastrofi. Kerta toisensa jälkeen ihmettelen, miten kukaan kuvittelee, että fillarikaistoja rakennetaan noin vaan tunkemalla ne sinne muun sekaan. Jos tuo toteutuisi noin, siitä tulisi hengenvaarallinen jalankulkijoille, hengenvaarallinen fillareille ja täysin kelvoton raitiovaunuille. Muuta keinoa ei ole kuin vähentää sieltä ainakin yksi autokaista, jotta saadaan riittävästi elintilaa muille kulkumuodoille.

----------


## samulih

Ihmetyttää tuolla kommenteissa heti valittaminen vaihdosta jos haluaa Itikseen asti, mitä merkitystä sillä on jos vaihtaa runkolinjasta metroon, välinettä menee niin usein ettei ehdi lehteä edes avata...

----------


## 339-DF

> mitä merkitystä sillä on jos vaihtaa runkolinjasta metroon, välinettä menee niin usein ettei ehdi lehteä edes avata...


Onhan sillä paljon merkitystä. Se on vaivalloista. Kävelyä tulee parin minuutin verran ja odotusta keskimäärin vuorovälin puolikas per suunta. Mitä vaivalloisemmaksi joukkoliikenne muuttuu, sitä enemmä oma auto houkuttelee.

----------


## j-lu

> Paciuksenkadulla, jolla on Helsingin nykyisin ehkä paras (ainakin nopein) raitiotie, ehdotetaan kavennettavaksi kaistaa 6,0 metriin, mikä on 0,4 m vähemmän kuin suositusminimi. No, tuo on vielä helppo leventää. Siinä kulkee rinnan kaksi 3,5 m leveää autokaistaa, joista kummastakin voi napata 0,2 m.
> 
> Mutta Tukholmankatu on täysi katastrofi. Kerta toisensa jälkeen ihmettelen, miten kukaan kuvittelee, että fillarikaistoja rakennetaan noin vaan tunkemalla ne sinne muun sekaan. Jos tuo toteutuisi noin, siitä tulisi hengenvaarallinen jalankulkijoille, hengenvaarallinen fillareille ja täysin kelvoton raitiovaunuille. Muuta keinoa ei ole kuin vähentää sieltä ainakin yksi autokaista, jotta saadaan riittävästi elintilaa muille kulkumuodoille.


Suunnitelma väitetysti koskee runkobussilinjaa 500, mutta kyllähän tuo tuollaisenaan on myös suunnitelma Munkkivuoren ratikan torppaamiseksi. Saadaan raitiovaunulaajennus aika nopeasti kannattamattomaksi, kun spårat alkavat madella Tullinpuomista eteenpäin. Ei tule matka-aikahyötyjä ja kalustoakin tarvitaan lisää, jos ajoajat kasvavat.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suunnitelma väitetysti koskee runkobussilinjaa 500, mutta kyllähän tuo tuollaisenaan on myös suunnitelma Munkkivuoren ratikan torppaamiseksi. Saadaan raitiovaunulaajennus aika nopeasti kannattamattomaksi, kun spårat alkavat madella Tullinpuomista eteenpäin. Ei tule matka-aikahyötyjä ja kalustoakin tarvitaan lisää, jos ajoajat kasvavat.


Ensisijaisesti kai tuo on suunnitelma fillarikaistojen tekemiseksi Paciuksenkadulle ja Tukholmankadulle. Siihen bussi 500 ei liity mitenkään muuten kuin ehkä siten, että siitä on saatu syy panna tuo fillarikaista-asia aluilleen. Fillarikaistat pitääkin ehdottomasti tehdä tuonne, sillä jalkakäytäväpyöräily on tuolla välillä todella suuri ongelma. Kävelin vuosikaudet kolmesti viikosta tuosta molempiin suuntiin ja suunnilleen vuoden verran kuljin lumettomaan aikaan pyörällä, joten kokemusta on. Fillarireitti kiertää sen verran, että sitä ei viitsitä käyttää ja ymmärrän hyvin sen, ettei autokaistalla pyöräily houkuttele. Mutta vaaratilanteet jalkakäytävillä olivat ja ovat varmaan edelleen jatkuvia ja päivittäisiä.

Se nyt kuitenkin on niin, että niitä fillarikaistoja ei saada sinne "ilmaiseksi" ja sillä periaatteella, että vähän tiivistetään kaikkea. Jos tuo toteutuisi noin piirrettynä, niin jalkakäytävät ovat aivan liian kapeita. Sairaanhoito-opisto oikeasti tuottaa aika paljon jalankulkuliikennettä Tukholmankadulle. Se merkitsee sitä, että jalankulku leviää fillarikaistalle tai ainakin on liian lähellä sitä. Bussit ajavat kaistaa, jolle ne juuri ja juuri mahtuvat. Fillarit jäävät näiden kahden puristuksiin, jolloin bussin peili on fillaristin päässä ja fillarin tanko jalankulkijan vatsassa. Ei hyvä. Ja kun muiden liikennemuotojen ahtaus lisääntyy eli bussi yrittää ehkä väistää sitä fillaristia, jolloin auto siirtyy lähemmäs ratikkaa, käy ratikan olo sietämättömäksi. Vaikkei kaista sinänsä kapenisi nykyisestä, niin ajo-olot huononevat, kun yhä suurempi osa autoista ajaa liian likellä kiskoja.

Liikennesuunnitelma ei myöskään rajoita kääntymisiä mitenkään, vaan autot seisovat kiskoilla kuten tähänkin asti. Osassa risteyksistä pitäisi olla kääntymiskieltoja vasemmalle.

Tässä on vielä todella paljon jumppaamista.

Minun ratkaisuni olisi tietysti se, että runkolinja 500 olisi raitiolinja (matkustajia kyllä riittää) ja samalla toteutettaisiin myös Länsi-Helsingin ratikkalinja. Tällöin saadaan pois bussit 14, 18 ja 58. Autoille Tukholmankadulla yksi kaista suuntaansa, jota pitkin kulkee myös 39 ja ne Meikkuun päättyvät 200-sarjalaiset (jotka voi tarvittaessa ohjata sairaala-alueelle Paciuksenkatuakin). Mutta sellaista kai on turha odottaa bussimyönteiseltä kuntayhtymältä.

----------


## samulih

> Sairaanhoito-opisto oikeasti tuottaa aika paljon jalankulkuliikennettä Tukholmankadulle....


--->



> Metropolia Ammattikorkeakoulun Myllypuron kampuksen rakentamisen on tarkoitus alkaa kesällä 2016. Hankesuunnitelma on valmistunut, ja kiinteistölautakunta saa sen käsiteltäväkseen. Suunnitelman mukaan kampus valmistuu kesällä 2019.


^sairaanhoitajat katoavat opiskelemaan Myllypuroon....

----------


## petteri

Tässä Helsingin sanomien artikkelissa käsitellään myös Tukholmankatua. 

http://yle.fi/uutiset/liikennelaaket...aistaa/8281856

Sekavien risteysten yksinkertaistaminen ja tekeminen jalankulkijoille turvallisemmaksi tarkoittanee yleensä myös sekä auto- että raitioliikenteen hidastamista.

----------


## hana

Onko 562:n muuttaminen runkolinjaksi syksyllä 2017 edelleen suunnitelmissa? Vantaan asukaslehdessä luki Aviapoliksen osiossa että alueelle tulisi kaksi runkobussilinjaa. Mikä tämä toinen linja on? 562:n reitille on lähivuosina tulossa todella paljon asuntorakentamista moneen kohtaan linjan varrelle.

----------


## Miska

> Onko 562:n muuttaminen runkolinjaksi syksyllä 2017 edelleen suunnitelmissa? Vantaan asukaslehdessä luki Aviapoliksen osiossa että alueelle tulisi kaksi runkobussilinjaa.


Tuskin vielä 2017 kuitenkaan vaan todennäköisesti vasta pari vuotta myöhemmin. Parannettavaa infraa on reitin varrella niin paljon, ettei Vantaan resurssit riitä fiksaamaan niitä vuodessa.

----------


## hana

> Tuskin vielä 2017 kuitenkaan vaan todennäköisesti vasta pari vuotta myöhemmin. Parannettavaa infraa on reitin varrella niin paljon, ettei Vantaan resurssit riitä fiksaamaan niitä vuodessa.


Linjahan tulee nyt syksyllä kilpailutukseen niin kilpailutetaanko se lyhyellä vai pitkällä sopimuksella? Väritystä lähinnä mietin.

----------


## Huppu

> Onko 562:n muuttaminen runkolinjaksi syksyllä 2017 edelleen suunnitelmissa? Vantaan asukaslehdessä luki Aviapoliksen osiossa että alueelle tulisi kaksi runkobussilinjaa. Mikä tämä toinen linja on? 562:n reitille on lähivuosina tulossa todella paljon asuntorakentamista moneen kohtaan linjan varrelle.


Runkolinja 570 AviapolisMellunmäki

lisätietoa: 
https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...olinja_570.pdf

----------


## hana

> Runkolinja 570 AviapolisMellunmäki
> 
> lisätietoa: 
> https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...olinja_570.pdf


Siinäpä olikin kattavasti tietoa. Reitti tosiaan on melkein sama kuin nykyinen 562 Aviapoliksen loppupäätä lukuunottamatta.

----------


## aki

Käsitinköhän nyt oikein, uudelta runkolinjalta 570 karsitaan parikymmentä pysäkkiä/suunta ja näin saadaan teoreettista aikasäästöä n.5min/suunta. Lisäksi jäljelle jää nykyinen 562 jonkinlaiseksi tukilinjaksi joka ajaa lähes samaa reittiä kuin 570 ja pysähtyy kaikilla reitin pysäkeillä. Olin siinä käsityksessä että uusi 570 korvaa kokonaan linjan 562.

----------


## Miska

> Käsitinköhän nyt oikein, uudelta runkolinjalta 570 karsitaan parikymmentä pysäkkiä/suunta ja näin saadaan teoreettista aikasäästöä n.5min/suunta. Lisäksi jäljelle jää nykyinen 562 jonkinlaiseksi tukilinjaksi joka ajaa lähes samaa reittiä kuin 570 ja pysähtyy kaikilla reitin pysäkeillä. Olin siinä käsityksessä että uusi 570 korvaa kokonaan linjan 562.


Kyllä 570:n on tarkoitus korvata 562 kokonaan. Pysäkkiharvennusten lisäksi linjaa nopeutetaan mm. liikennevaloetuuksilla ja parantamalla pysäkkejä. Nykyisellä 562:lla on paikoin pysäkkejä alle 200 metrin välein, joten ei pysäkkivälit noilla esitetyillä harvennuksilla vielä mahdottoman pitkiksi mene. Useimmille pysäkeille toki jää edelleen muuta liikennettä.

----------


## fani

Jostakin luin sellasesta runkolinjasta Meltsi-Hakunila-Tikkurila-Jumbo-Myyrmäki, joka olis vissiin kuten 562 Jumbolle asti ja sieltä sitte Myyrmäkeen.

Olisikohan ollut täällä, https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...ma_2011_27.pdf

----------


## Max

HSL:n taloussuunnitelmassa taidettiin mainita, että linjoilla 58 ja 551 siirrytään jo ensi syksynä "runkolinjamaiseen" liikennöintiin, vaikka ne muuttuvat runkolinjoiksi 500 ja 510 vasta vähän myöhemmin, parannustöiden valmistuttua. Taidettiin mainita myös linjan 562 muuttuminen runkolinjaksi 570 syksyllä 2019.

Itse olen miettinyt, että linjasta 500 saisi ehkä vähän paremman jatkamalla sen Huopalahdentietä suoraan Huopalahden asemalle ja päättämällä jonnekin sen takaiseen maastoon. Toisi vaihtoyhteyksiä junasta Munkkiniemen-Meilahden suuntaan. Itse asiassa matkustaminen runkobussilla Huopalahteen junalle saattaisi olla nopein tapa päästä Munkkivuoren ostarin tienoilta keskustaankin...

----------


## Huppu

> Itse olen miettinyt, että linjasta 500 saisi ehkä vähän paremman jatkamalla sen Huopalahdentietä suoraan Huopalahden asemalle ja päättämällä jonnekin sen takaiseen maastoon. Toisi vaihtoyhteyksiä junasta Munkkiniemen-Meilahden suuntaan. Itse asiassa matkustaminen runkobussilla Huopalahteen junalle saattaisi olla nopein tapa päästä Munkkivuoren ostarin tienoilta keskustaankin...


Erinomainen idea!

----------


## hana

Nyt näyttää siltä että syksyllä 2019 alkaisi peräti neljä runkolinjaa eli 200, 500, 510 ja 570. Tulevat ilmeisesti kilpailutukseen tämän vuoden aikana.

----------


## aulis

> Nyt näyttää siltä että syksyllä 2019 alkaisi peräti neljä runkolinjaa eli 200, 500, 510 ja 570. Tulevat ilmeisesti kilpailutukseen tämän vuoden aikana.


Uskaltaisiko jo toivoa että vaadittaisiin nivelkalustoa Pasilan runkolinjoille?

----------


## Makke93

> Uskaltaisiko jo toivoa että vaadittaisiin nivelkalustoa Pasilan runkolinjoille?


En usko että noin käy, kun 551:stä ajetaa tällä hetkellä kaksiakselisella kalustolla 5min ruuhkavuoroväliä ja ensi syksynä kun siirrytään runkobussilinjojen reiteille ja vuoroväleihin, ajetaan sitä kai osittain teleillä kun 58B:n loputtua osa vanhan sopimuksen kalustosta siirtyy 551:lle. Korkeintaan HSL tekee samanlaisen tempun kun 550:n kanssa, että antaa tarjota sekä teli- että nivelkalustoa.

----------


## Salomaa

Tietääkö joku että onko linja 39 tarkoitus muuttaa jossain vaiheessa runkobussilinjaksi ? Muistan joskus jossain lukeneeni tällaista, mutta voin muistaa väärin.

----------


## Miska

> En usko että noin käy, kun 551:stä ajetaa tällä hetkellä kaksiakselisella kalustolla 5min ruuhkavuoroväliä ja ensi syksynä kun siirrytään runkobussilinjojen reiteille ja vuoroväleihin, ajetaan sitä kai osittain teleillä kun 58B:n loputtua osa vanhan sopimuksen kalustosta siirtyy 551:lle.


Linjalla 58B nyt käytössä oleva kalusto siirtyy linjalle 58, jonka vuoroväli tihenee. Linjaa 551 ajettaneen nykyisellä kalustolla elokuuhun 2019 asti, jolloin kolmen vuoden optiokausi päättyy.

----------


## Melamies

> Tietääkö joku että onko linja 39 tarkoitus muuttaa jossain vaiheessa runkobussilinjaksi ? Muistan joskus jossain lukeneeni tällaista, mutta voin muistaa väärin.


En tiedä minäkään, mutta Konala-Myyrmäki-välillä on niin vähän kuormitusta, että silloin saataisiin jo toinen runkolinja 560:n lisäksi, joka ajaa Myyrmäkeen vähäisellä kuormituksella.

Jo nykyinen 39 tarvisi toimivan vaihtomahdollisuuden Malminkartanon asemalle. Katetut portaat tai edes portaat olisivat hyvä alku, joskaan ei toimisi liikuntaesteisten vaihtopaikkana.

----------


## Makke93

> Linjalla 58B nyt käytössä oleva kalusto siirtyy linjalle 58, jonka vuoroväli tihenee. Linjaa 551 ajettaneen nykyisellä kalustolla elokuuhun 2019 asti, jolloin kolmen vuoden optiokausi päättyy.


Toiminta ja talous suunnitelman 2018-2020 http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/ko...017476-2-1.PDF, s69-70 mukaan  Syksyllä 2018 58/B:ltä vähennetään arkisin 3autopäivää ja 551:lle lisätään 3ap, kun siirrytään Runkobussilinjaston reitteihin ja aikatauluun. 
Vaikka 58:n vuoroväli tihenee se on kuitenkin minuutin pitempi kuin 58/B nykyinen yhteinen vuoroväli. Kun taas, vaikka 551:n ruuhkavuoroväli pitenee myös minuutilla, reitti pitenee huomattavasti enemmän, jolloin autotarve kasvaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> En tiedä minäkään, mutta Konala-Myyrmäki-välillä on niin vähän kuormitusta, että silloin saataisiin jo toinen runkolinja 560:n lisäksi, joka ajaa Myyrmäkeen vähäisellä kuormituksella.
> 
> Jo nykyinen 39 tarvisi toimivan vaihtomahdollisuuden Malminkartanon asemalle. Katetut portaat tai edes portaat olisivat hyvä alku, joskaan ei toimisi liikuntaesteisten vaihtopaikkana.


Monasti siinä on 5-10 matkustajaa S-marketin ja Myyrmäen välillä, mutta ne rappuset sinne Malminkartanon asemalle olisi tosiaan hyvä idea.

----------


## kallio843

560:n virka Paloheinän ja Myyrmäen välillä loppuu viimeistään sitten kun 43 jatketaan Kuninkaantammeen. Suurin kuormitus siellä taitaa olla entisen 78:n reittiosuudella. Malmin jälkeen sitten vähenee ja vähenee kunnes Myyrmäkeen saavutaan tyhjänä. Honkasuo lienee kääntöpaikkana vain siksi että Myyrmäen asemalle ei mahdu.

----------


## Makke93

> 560:n virka Paloheinän ja Myyrmäen välillä loppuu viimeistään sitten kun 43 jatketaan Kuninkaantammeen. Suurin kuormitus siellä taitaa olla entisen 78:n reittiosuudella. Malmin jälkeen sitten vähenee ja vähenee kunnes Myyrmäkeen saavutaan tyhjänä. Honkasuo lienee kääntöpaikkana vain siksi että Myyrmäen asemalle ei mahdu.


Kyllä sen merkitys kasvaa taas kun 560 jatketaan Matinkylään, joka ei muuten tapahdu hirveän kauan sen jälkeen kun 43 jatketaan Kuninkaantammeen. Matka Pakilasta, Torpparinmäestä ja Tapaninvainion länsiosita Leppävaaraan lyhenee 10-15min. 

Honkasuon päätepysäkki on Metropolian rakennuksen vieressä. Sinne tulee sen verran porukkaa, että olisi se nyt aika tyhmää pakottaa ne menemään kaksi viimeistä pysäkkiä eri välineellä. Myyrmäen terminaaliin kyllä mahtuisi jos vähän tiivistetään. Siellä on kolme pysäkkiä, joista menee vain 2-3 lähtöä tunnissa, kun toisista lähtee 7-8, mutta miksi turhaan tunkea, jos kerran Honkasuolla on kääntöpaikka.

----------


## hylje

560:n ja 39:n Vantaan häntien suosioon vaikuttavat myös tariffirajat, jotka muuttuvat ennen pitkää suotuisammaksi. Nythän linjat ovat lyhyen matkan palvelua jonka varrelle sattuu seutulippuraja, johon ymmärrettävästi kysyntäkin leikkautuu.

----------


## Makke93

HSL:n sivuille on julkaistu suunnitelma Runolinjasta 530 (Matinkylä-Espoon Keskus-Jorvi), joka vastaa runkobussilinjasto suunnitelman linjaa E1. https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...530_2018_1.pdf

PDF tiedosto näyttäisi olevan korruptoitunut, kun se ei auennut koneen eikä kännykän selaimella ja antoi virhettä kun yritin tallentaa. Tosin nyt sain auki kun latasin sen ensin jdownloader 2 -ohjelmalla.

----------


## lauriv

> PDF tiedosto näyttäisi olevan korruptoitunut, kun se ei auennut koneen eikä kännykän selaimella ja antoi virhettä kun yritin tallentaa. Tosin nyt sain auki kun latasin sen ensin jdownloader 2 -ohjelmalla.


Ei näyttänyt aukeavan tietokoneella ensimmäisellä kerralla suoraan, mutta ystävämme F5-nappula osasi auttaa  :Wink:

----------


## EVhki

Kuinkahan kauan HSL tekee runkolinjakarttoja vielä tähän tuttuun tyyliin? Syksyn kartta näyttää jo aika sekavalta ja tulevaisuudessa linjoja tulee vielä lisää. Saattaa myös olla ensimmäinen kerta, kun kartasta löytyy linjan 560 pysäkit Rastilan ja Vuosaaren metroasemien välillä.

----------


## Makke93

> näyttää jo aika sekavalta ja tulevaisuudessa linjoja tulee vielä lisää.


Auttaisi paljon jos jotkin runkolinjat olisi ryhmitelty yhteen värin perusteella. Esimerkiksi 20 ja 30 eli Kampin runkolinjat olisivat punaisella, Elielinaukion runkolinjat 40 ja 200 vihreällä sekä Pasilan runkolinjat 500 ja 510 sinisellä. 550, 560 ja 570 jäisivät siis oransseiksi, kun niillä ei ole keskenään yhteisiä osuuksia ja yhteisillä osuuksilla muiden linjojen kanssa se muu runkolinja on jo värillä eroteltu. Jos menee sekaisin muiden liikennemuotojen kanssa, runkolinjojen viivat voisivat vaihtoehtoisesti olla oranssi-muu väri raidallisia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Auttaisi paljon jos jotkin runkolinjat olisi ryhmitelty yhteen värin perusteella. Esimerkiksi 20 ja 30 eli Kampin runkolinjat olisivat punaisella, Elielinaukion runkolinjat 40 ja 200 vihreällä sekä Pasilan runkolinjat 500 ja 510 sinisellä. 550, 560 ja 570 jäisivät siis oransseiksi, kun niillä ei ole keskenään yhteisiä osuuksia ja yhteisillä osuuksilla muiden linjojen kanssa se muu runkolinja on jo värillä eroteltu. Jos menee sekaisin muiden liikennemuotojen kanssa, runkolinjojen viivat voisivat vaihtoehtoisesti olla oranssi-muu väri raidallisia.


Jokaiselle linjalle oma väri ! Samantien muuttuisi selkeästi hahmotettavaksi.

----------


## Karosa

> Jokaiselle linjalle oma väri ! Samantien muuttuisi selkeästi hahmotettavaksi.


...ja täten hankaloitetaan vielä entisestään samanlaisten linja-autojen kierrättämistä linjojen kesken.

----------


## Makke93

> Jokaiselle linjalle oma väri ! Samantien muuttuisi selkeästi hahmotettavaksi.





> ...ja täten hankaloitetaan vielä entisestään samanlaisten linja-autojen kierrättämistä linjojen kesken.


Meinasin ihan vaan värien merkitsemistä karttaan. Eihän ratikoidenkaan linjavärejä noteerata mitenkään kalustossa nykyään vaan niillä ainoastaan helpotetaan kartan lukua.

----------


## Salomaa

> Meinasin ihan vaan värien merkitsemistä karttaan. Eihän ratikoidenkaan linjavärejä noteerata mitenkään kalustossa nykyään vaan niillä ainoastaan helpotetaan kartan lukua.


Tarkoitin ainoastaan karttaa. En kalustoa. Tuo kartan väritysperiaate  varmaan perua siltä ajalta kuin runkolinjoja oli vain 550. Käsittääkseni mikään ei estä sitä että jokainen runkolinja kartassa saa oman värinsä.

Muistan nähneeni paperisia karttoja, joissa jokaisella raitiolinjalla oli oma väri. Erittäin selkeälukuisia. Siitä huolimatta että Kaivokadun ja Mannerheiminkohdalle tulee useampi väri.

----------


## aki

> Tarkoitin ainoastaan karttaa. En kalustoa. Tuo kartan väritysperiaate  varmaan perua siltä ajalta kuin runkolinjoja oli vain 550. Käsittääkseni mikään ei estä sitä että jokainen runkolinja kartassa saa oman värinsä.
> 
> Muistan nähneeni paperisia karttoja, joissa jokaisella raitiolinjalla oli oma väri. Erittäin selkeälukuisia. Siitä huolimatta että Kaivokadun ja Mannerheiminkohdalle tulee useampi väri.


Raitiolinjat on tosiaan esitetty HSL:n reittikartoissa eri väreillä seuraavasti:

1 vaaleansininen
2 vaaleanvihreä
3 tummansininen
4 punainen
5 harmaa
6 tummanvihreä
7 punainen (hieman eri sävy kuin linja 4)
8 turkoosi
9 vaaleanpunainen (pinkki)
10 oranssi

----------


## Max

Töihin tullessa pari havaintoa uudesta runkolinjasta 570.

1) Hämmästelen vähän, että sen lähtöpysäkiksi Tikkurilasta Mellunmäen suuntaan on valittu laituri 15 eli pohjoispään vihoviimeinen paikka. Tämä ehkä johtuu siitä, että siitä pääsee jatkamaan matkaa peruuttelematta, mutta onhan se nyt matkustajien pääjoukolle aika pitkän kävelymatkan takana.
2) Aikataulu on ilmeisesti aika väljä, ainakin nyt aamutuimaan kuljettaja poltteli rauhallisesti tupakkaa laiturilla ja selaili kännykkäänsä matkustajia odotellen.
3) Pysäkillä Jokiniemen koulu V6222 istuskeli nuorimies tutkimassa kännykkäänsä antamatta mitään merkkiä bussiinnousuhalusta, ja silti Mellunmäestä tuleva 570 pani vilkun päälle ja jarrutti ottaakseen hänet kyytiin - pysäkiltä, jolla linja EI pysähdy. Luulisi, että noista ohituksista nyt varsinkin alkupäivinä kannattaisi pitää kiinni...

----------


## vristo

> Töihin tullessa pari havaintoa uudesta runkolinjasta 570.
> 
> 1) Hämmästelen vähän, että sen lähtöpysäkiksi Tikkurilasta Mellunmäen suuntaan on valittu laituri 15 eli pohjoispään vihoviimeinen paikka. Tämä ehkä johtuu siitä, että siitä pääsee jatkamaan matkaa peruuttelematta, mutta onhan se nyt matkustajien pääjoukolle aika pitkän kävelymatkan takana.


Nivelbussien takia (jotka on tulossa 570:lle jossain vaiheessa).

----------


## Salomaa

Ensimmäinen kyyti runkolinjalla 30 äsken. Sähköisen haitaribussin sisällä yksi mainitsemin arvoinen asia on selkeä informaatio pysähtymisestä. STOP- valoja oli useita ja ne olivat erillään muusta informaatiosta. Lisäksi STOP- painikkeisiin syttyy valo painamisen jälkeen. Eli joka istuimelta näkee varmasti että bussi on pysähtymässä seuraavalla pysäkillä.

Kohta lähden uudelleen ja muutakin myönteistä tietysti löytyy. Sähköisyys ja suuri kuljetuskapasiteeti tietysti tämän palstan lukijoille itsestäänselvyyksiä. Kotipysäkiltä lähtee ruuhka-aikaan 19 autoa tunnissa - eipähän täälläpäin tarvitse valittaa joukkoliikenteen tarjonnan riittävyydestä.

----------


## samulih

> Ensimmäinen kyyti runkolinjalla 30 äsken. Sähköisen haitaribussin sisällä yksi mainitsemin arvoinen asia on selkeä informaatio pysähtymisestä. STOP- valoja oli useita ja ne olivat erillään muusta informaatiosta. Lisäksi STOP- painikkeisiin syttyy valo painamisen jälkeen. Eli joka istuimelta näkee varmasti että bussi on pysähtymässä seuraavalla pysäkillä.
> 
> Kohta lähden uudelleen ja muutakin myönteistä tietysti löytyy. Sähköisyys ja suuri kuljetuskapasiteeti tietysti tämän palstan lukijoille itsestäänselvyyksiä. Kotipysäkiltä lähtee ruuhka-aikaan 19 autoa tunnissa - eipähän täälläpäin tarvitse valittaa joukkoliikenteen tarjonnan riittävyydestä.


Siellä se Töpseli veteli Kehä 1:n yli Kannelmäessä, hienosti kiiltteli oranssi auringossa.... Vantaan Jokerin pysäkit ainakin täysin kesken Maratontiellä......

----------


## Korppi

> Ensimmäinen kyyti runkolinjalla 30 äsken. Sähköisen haitaribussin sisällä yksi mainitsemin arvoinen asia on selkeä informaatio pysähtymisestä. STOP- valoja oli useita ja ne olivat erillään muusta informaatiosta. Lisäksi STOP- painikkeisiin syttyy valo painamisen jälkeen. Eli joka istuimelta näkee varmasti että bussi on pysähtymässä seuraavalla


Tuo on hyvä, itse olen kerran mennyt pysäkin ohi, kun näytössä luki STOP valkoisella vähän samaan tyyliin kuin ratikoissa lukee. Tämä tarkoittikin, ettei oltu painettu ja se muuttui punaiseksi, kun painettiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> 3) Pysäkillä Jokiniemen koulu V6222 istuskeli nuorimies tutkimassa kännykkäänsä antamatta mitään merkkiä bussiinnousuhalusta, ja silti Mellunmäestä tuleva 570 pani vilkun päälle ja jarrutti ottaakseen hänet kyytiin - pysäkiltä, jolla linja EI pysähdy. Luulisi, että noista ohituksista nyt varsinkin alkupäivinä kannattaisi pitää kiinni...


Kuvailin iltapäivällä Vaaralassa busseja pari tuntia. 570 ei pysähdy Vaaralantien pysäkillä, mutta joka ikiseen Mellunmäen suuntaan menevään 570:aan oli viittojia tuolla pysäkillä sen aikaa kun näin. 3 kpl pysähtyi ja niistä jäi aina poiskin matkustajia. Silloin kun bussi ei pysähtynyt, yksikään viittoja ei kävellyt läheiselle Vaaralan Talkootien pysäkille, jolla 570 olis pysähtynyt, vaan kaikki jäivät pysäkille odottamaan. Menihän siitä onneksi muita linjoja Mellunmäen suuntaan ja vain kerran näin tapauksen, jossa kahden 570:n välissä ei mennyt jotakin muuta Mellunmäkeen mennyttä bussia.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kuvailin iltapäivällä Vaaralassa busseja pari tuntia. 570 ei pysähdy Vaaralantien pysäkillä, mutta joka ikiseen Mellunmäen suuntaan menevään 570:aan oli viittojia tuolla pysäkillä sen aikaa kun näin.


Kertoo jotain HSL:n liikennesuunnittelusta jos noin suositusta pysäkistä ei voitu tehdä runkolinjapysäkkiä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Minkä takia muuten 40:llä ei ole katosta Elielinaukiolla / miksi pysäkki on laitettu siihen pyörätien kylkeen? Eikö yksinäinen tolppa vähän sodi HSL:n runkoverkolle lupaamaa "korkeatasoista joukkoliikennettä" vastaan vaikkapa sadesäällä?

----------


## Makke93

> Minkä takia muuten 40:llä ei ole katosta Elielinaukiolla / miksi pysäkki on laitettu siihen pyörätien kylkeen? Eikö yksinäinen tolppa vähän sodi HSL:n runkoverkolle lupaamaa "korkeatasoista joukkoliikennettä" vastaan vaikkapa sadesäällä?


Uusilla runkolinjoilla on pitkin matkaa katoksettomia pysäkkejä, eikä vain rakentamisen aiheuttaman poikkeuspaikan takia. Esimerkiksi 30:llä Vaskipellon ja Malminkartanon välillä. 40 on aukion laidassa osittain, että matkustajat pääsevät sisään muistakin ovista kuin etummaisesta ja toisaalta, ettei tarvitsisi pakittaa nivelbussilla.

Onkos jollekulle muuten selvinnyt milloin pysäkin taulussa runkolinjan päre on tuplakorkuinen ja milloin normaali? Olen kuluvan viikon aikana nähnyt kumpaakin, oli kyseessä katoksellinen, katokseton, pysäkki, jolla on muita linjoja, tai ei, sekä pysäkilla, jolla on muita runkolinjoja, tai ei. Iskostien pysäkillä on jopa 30:llä normaalikorkuinen oranssi päre, kun 560:llä on tuplakorkea.

40:llä on muuten myös jätetty vanhan valkoiset päreet ainankin Töölön tullin pysäkille etelään, sekä monelle eteläänpäin vievälle pysäkille Näyttelijäntie - Haagan tori -välillä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Iskostien pysäkillä on jopa 30:llä normaalikorkuinen oranssi päre, kun 560:llä on tuplakorkea.


Näin sivuhuomiona, minusta koko suomalainen päresysteemi (en ole nähnyt vastaavaa systeemiä missään toisessa maassa) on melko huono sen antaman epäsiistin vaikutelman takia, kun uusia päreitä laitettaessa ei kiinnitetä huomiota siihen, millaisia kyseisellä pysäkillä olevat vanhat päreet on. Niinpä esimerkiksi osa päreistä saattaa olla eri korkuisia kuin toiset täysin satunnaisesti. Toinen ongelma on se, että graafiset ilmeet muuttuu aina vanhanaikaisen näköisiksi ennen pitkää, mutta kaikkia päreitä ei jakseta vaihtaa uudenaikaisen ilmeen mukaiseksi yhdellä kertaa, vaan päreet vaihtuu vähitellen, jolloin pysäkeillä on pitkään molempia päreitä sekaisin. 

Lisäksi missään tietokannassa ei ilmeisesti ole ylhäällä, mitä päreissä lukee milläkin pysäkillä, jolloin uudet linjat lisätään niihin ottamatta kokonaisuutta huomioon. Esimerkiksi monilla Itäväylän ja Sörnäisten rantatien pysäkeillä lukee "85N - 97N Rautatientori" ja alla "87N Rautatientori", kun työmiehille on vaan annettu käsky lisätä 87N-päre joka pysäkille, kun ei ole tiedossa, mitä milläkin pysäkillä oikeasti lukee. Lisäksi esimerkiksi tässä tapauksessa 87N-merkeistä puuttuu yöbussin piktogrammi, vaikka se on 85N-97N ja 841N-päreissä.



Päresysteemi voisi siis periaattessa olla hyvä, mutta käytännössä bussipysäkeistä tulee vaan monien eri käytänteiden sekamelska ilman että pysäkillä on loogisesti oikeat päreet.

----------


## Salomaa

Kyllä tuo kuvassa näkyv ä päresarja on vaan parempi ratkaisu, kuin esimerkiksi, pitäjänmäen asemalla sarja numeroita, joista puuttuu pääteasema sekä mahdollinen kauttakulkupiste. Päreet palvelevat paremmin. Visuaaliset ilmekysymykset ovat toisarvoisia, jos ydintieto löytyy.

----------


## EVhki

> Onkos jollekulle muuten selvinnyt milloin pysäkin taulussa runkolinjan päre on tuplakorkuinen ja milloin normaali? Olen kuluvan viikon aikana nähnyt kumpaakin, oli kyseessä katoksellinen, katokseton, pysäkki, jolla on muita linjoja, tai ei, sekä pysäkilla, jolla on muita runkolinjoja, tai ei. Iskostien pysäkillä on jopa 30:llä normaalikorkuinen oranssi päre, kun 560:llä on tuplakorkea.


Oma veikkaukseni on, että korkeat on tarkoitettu pysäkeille, joilla ei pysähdy muita runkolinjoja. Ja että tuo ajatus ei vain toteudu asennetuissa päreissä. Ihmettelin samaa linjojen 500 ja 510 tullessa. Varma en ole, mutta jokin etäinen mielikuva on, että niitä olisi jälkikäteen järjestelty uudelleen. Mielikuva voi kyllä olla väärä, sillä kuljen kyseisillä reittiosuuksilla niin harvoin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Oma veikkaukseni on, että korkeat on tarkoitettu pysäkeille, joilla ei pysähdy muita runkolinjoja. Ja että tuo ajatus ei vain toteudu asennetuissa päreissä. Ihmettelin samaa linjojen 500 ja 510 tullessa. Varma en ole, mutta jokin etäinen mielikuva on, että niitä olisi jälkikäteen järjestelty uudelleen. Mielikuva voi kyllä olla väärä, sillä kuljen kyseisillä reittiosuuksilla niin harvoin.


Pitäjänmäentiellä ja Konalantiellä näkee korkeita 30:n päreitä. Mutta myös sinisiä busseja kulkee samaa osuutta pitkin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kyllä tuo kuvassa näkyv ä päresarja on vaan parempi ratkaisu, kuin esimerkiksi, pitäjänmäen asemalla sarja numeroita, joista puuttuu pääteasema sekä mahdollinen kauttakulkupiste. Päreet palvelevat paremmin. Visuaaliset ilmekysymykset ovat toisarvoisia, jos ydintieto löytyy.


Tarkoitin vaihtoehtona sitä, että pysäkillä on yhtenäinen lista, ja aina kun jokin tieto vaihtuu, tehdään uusi yhtenäinen lista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tarkoitin vaihtoehtona sitä, että pysäkillä on yhtenäinen lista, ja aina kun jokin tieto vaihtuu, tehdään uusi yhtenäinen lista.


Kyllä sekin toimii jos pysäkin sisäpuolella ne allekkain ja sisältäen myös määränpään ja kauttakulkupisteen. Mutta päreet näkyvät kauas. Esim vilkkailla väylillä sillä on merkitystä. Hämeentie , Mannerheimintie , Kurvi jne.

----------


## Juissi

Tänään Helsingin Sanomien mielipidepalstalla on pohjois-haagalaisen asukkaan kannanotto, että linja 40 on ylimitoitettu tarpeisiinsa. Kirjoittajan mukaan bussit kulkevat puolityhjinä, lähtöjä on liikaa ja hän kritisoi myös sitä, että runkolinjan suunnittelussa ei ole otettu huomioon kolmea lähijunaliikenteen asemaa, joiden kautta matka Helsingin Keskustaan on huomattavasti bussia nopeampaa. Lisäksi hän epäilee, että HSL:n talous kärsii entisestään tällaisista linjoista. Suomessa on oikeus kertoa mielipiteensä, mutta harvoin näkee kyseenalaistavaa kannanottoa oman asuinalueensa joukkoliikenteen parantamisesta. 

Olen eri mieltä. Ajankohta ei ole paras mahdollinen tekemään tällaisia arvioita. Tähän aikaan vuodesta moni valitsee vielä kevyen liikenteen ja korona vaikuttaa siihen, että vapaa-ajan viettoon tarkoitettuja matkoja tehdään vähemmän. Niin sanottuina normaaliaikoina (jos sellaisia enää tulee) runkolinjat ovat mielestäni yksi parhaimpia keinoja saada yksityisautolijoita joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Tärkein houkutin on mielestäni lyhyet vuorovälit ja aikataulu aikaisin aamusta myöhään iltaan. Kaikkien kotioven edestä ei runkolinja kulje, mutta mielestäni kävelymatkat pysäkeille ovat kohtuulliset. Siinä olen samaa mieltä, että bussi ei pärjää junalle nopeudessa, mutta eivät kaikki ole menossa Pasilaan tai Helsingin Keskustaan. Linjan 40 reitin varrella on Meilahden sairaala-alue ja jatkossa myös suuri Laakson yhteissairaala. Kannelmäki-Etelä-Haaga akselilla on varmasti näiden työpaikkojen työntekijöitä, joita linja palvelee. Pasilan kautta molempiin kuljettaisiin vaihtoyhteydellä. Silloin puhutaan jo samasta matka-ajasta.

----------


## Gulf

> Siellä se Töpseli veteli Kehä 1:n yli Kannelmäessä, hienosti kiiltteli oranssi auringossa.... Vantaan Jokerin pysäkit ainakin täysin kesken Maratontiellä......


Vantaalla muutenkin iso osa pysäkkien linjanumeroista päivittämättä. Joiltakin pysäkeiltä poistettu linjanumerot ja joillakin pysäkeillä vastakkainen määränpää. Helsingin puolella pysäkit oli päivitetty suurin osa jo pari viikkoa ennen muutoksia.

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään saimme lukea, että länsimetron jatkeen asemille ei tule lippuautomaatteja, koska kännykkäsovellus myy lippuja silloin kun sattuu toimimaan.

Minusta Höselin kannattaisi luopua tällaisesta pysäkkipäreiden kaltaisesta staattisesta informaatiosta kokonaan. Eikö siihen sovellukseen saisi paikannustietoa? Kyllä se sitten kertoo, kun sovelluksen omistaja on tallustellut pysäkille, että mitä linjoja siitä menee. Jos sattuu toimimaan.

Olisikohan vielä jotain muuta, jonka voisi siirtää sinne sovellukseen? Aikataulujahan ei enää ole myöskään.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Olisikohan vielä jotain muuta, jonka voisi siirtää sinne sovellukseen?


HSL:n suunnittelijoiden aivot? Ai niin, eihän sellaista voi siirtää mitä ei ole olemassa...

----------


## vristo

Aivan älytön kehitys kohti täydellistä ilmaismatkustamista HSL-alueella. Tänään viimeksi ihmettelimme useamman matkustajan kanssa toimimattomia HSL-sovelluksia. Ja oma lukunsa on sitten nämä feikkisovellusten käyttäjät. Minä kyllä tunnistan ne, mutta se vaatii hieman vaivaa. Yhtenä iltana tsekkasin tarkemmin kaikkien kyytiin nousevien mobiililiput. En edes kehtaa sanoa, moniko jäi kiinni...

Kateeksi käy esimerkiksi Berliiniä, jossa matkan voi maksaa kaikilla mahdollisilla tavoilla ja käteisellä saa lippuja automaateistakin.

----------


## Melamies

Ennen kiinalaista virusta HSL sai katettua noin puolet joukkoliikenteen kustannuksista lipputuloilla. Miten on tällä hetkellä eli kuinka lähellä ollaan samaa kustannustasoa kuin ilmaisessa joukkoliikenteessä? Arvioon pitäisi sisällyttää myös se, että ilmaisessa joukkoliikenteessä lippujärjestelmät ja niihin liittyvät toimimattomat oheiskrääsät ja sovellukset voidaan heittää kuuseen. Myös muiden bussien kuin runkobussien pysäkkiajat lyhentyisivät.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Aivan älytön kehitys kohti täydellistä ilmaismatkustamista HSL-alueella.


Mutta jospa tämä (tai joku vastaava malli) onkin juuri se tavoite -josta tietenkin ollaan ainakin vielä toistaiseksi turpakiinni? Jotenkin ei nimittäin voi välttyä tuolta ajatukselta kun vertaa HSL:n toimintaa esim. Veikkauksen viimeaikaiseen toimintaan jossa pakollisine tunnistautumisineen yms. tehdään pelaaminen mahdollisimman hankalaksi. Samanlainen, joskin vaikutuksiltaan lievempi, kehitys nimittäin alkoi Ruotsissa paikallisen Veikkauksen eli Svenska Spelin toimesta 2010 -luvun alkupuolella ja kas vain, vuonna 2016 (vai olikohan 2017?) Ruotsin pelimonopoli murtui ja tuli lisenssijärjestelmä...

----------


## Jufo

> Tänään Helsingin Sanomien mielipidepalstalla on pohjois-haagalaisen asukkaan kannanotto, että linja 40 on ylimitoitettu tarpeisiinsa. Kirjoittajan mukaan bussit kulkevat puolityhjinä, lähtöjä on liikaa ja hän kritisoi myös sitä, että runkolinjan suunnittelussa ei ole otettu huomioon kolmea lähijunaliikenteen asemaa, joiden kautta matka Helsingin Keskustaan on huomattavasti bussia nopeampaa. Lisäksi hän epäilee, että HSL:n talous kärsii entisestään tällaisista linjoista. Suomessa on oikeus kertoa mielipiteensä, mutta harvoin näkee kyseenalaistavaa kannanottoa oman asuinalueensa joukkoliikenteen parantamisesta.


Minusta on ihan virkistävää, että "Lisää vuoroja MINUN asuinalueelleni" -vakiomielipiteen asemesta joku joskus kritisoi jos tarjonta on ylimitoitettua. Omien havaintojeni mukaan linjan 30 bussit olivat ensimmäisellä viikolla paljon täydempiä kuin linjan 40. Voi siis olla, että linjan 40 tarjonta on jossain määrin ylimitoitettua. Ruuhka-ajan vuorovälin voisi ehkä harventaa 10 minuuttiin mikä on maltillinen muutos, joka ei juuri laske palvelun tasoa. Toki on hyvä seurata matkustajamäärien kehitystä syksyä ja talvea kohti.

----------


## hylje

> Minusta on ihan virkistävää, että "Lisää vuoroja MINUN asuinalueelleni" -vakiomielipiteen asemesta joku joskus kritisoi jos tarjonta on ylimitoitettua. Omien havaintojeni mukaan linjan 30 bussit olivat ensimmäisellä viikolla paljon täydempiä kuin linjan 40. Voi siis olla, että linjan 40 tarjonta on jossain määrin ylimitoitettua. Ruuhka-ajan vuorovälin voisi ehkä harventaa 10 minuuttiin mikä on maltillinen muutos, joka ei juuri laske palvelun tasoa. Toki on hyvä seurata matkustajamäärien kehitystä syksyä ja talvea kohti.


Ehkä joillekin NIMBYille alkaa mennä jakeluun että hyvä joukkoliikennepalvelu perustelee lisärakentamista. Sinänsähän autoileva parempi väki on pidempäänkin vastustanut joukkoliikennettä noin yleensä, koska se tuo heidän kotialueilleen vääränlaista porukkaa.

----------


## samulih

ja autot yksine matkustajineen seisoo jonossa vieressä.... hmmmmm hmmmmm..... jos vaikka olisi hyvä olla ylitarjontaa ensin että saisimme ihmiset liikkumaan sitä koronankin suurinta uhkaa eli ylipainoa pois. ja ne pelottavat tviikkerit katoavat silmistä kun on busseja paljon.

----------


## zige94

> Vantaalla muutenkin iso osa pysäkkien linjanumeroista päivittämättä. Joiltakin pysäkeiltä poistettu linjanumerot ja joillakin pysäkeillä vastakkainen määränpää. Helsingin puolella pysäkit oli päivitetty suurin osa jo pari viikkoa ennen muutoksia.


Kilpitoimittajalla on kuulemma tavarapulaa, jonka vuoksi mm. Sipoossa ja Vantaalla on nuo kilvien vaihdot viivästyneet.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuollainen omatoiminen matkustajalaskenta on sikälikin vähän kyseenalainen laji, siinä nimittäin saa helposti tuloksia vain ihan yksittäisistä tilanteista - pelkistetyimmillään yhdestä tai ihan vain joistakin vuoroista (vaunuista / lähdöistä). Tai vain yhdeltä aamulta. Olisi arvokasta olla laaja otanta.

Linjoilla 20 ja 30 mennään Etelä-Helsingistä ja Kampin paikkeilta paljon aamulla töihiin tai opiskelemaan Meilahden suuntaan tai sitä pidemmällekin. Silti pääasiallinen ruuhkasuunta niilläkin lienee aamulla luoteesta Kamppiin päin ja iltapäivällä päinvastoin. Niiden kuormat voivat kuitenkin olla suuntien suhteen paljon tasaisempia verrattuna 40:een, jolla on varsin yksiselitteinen ruuhkasuunta aamulla ja iltapäivällä. Itse olen joitakin vuosikymmeniä sitten ollut mukana poikkileikkauslaskennoissa, joissa tuli hyvin konkreettisesti esille muutamat perusasiat, jotka noihin kiinteästi liittyvät. Kaupunki ja matkustustottumukset ovat muuttuneet tällä välin, samoin moni muukin asia (kuten reitit), silti tietyt faktat pätevät edelleen.

Syksy ja talvi näyttävät, onko jollain suunnalla oikeasti ylitarjontaa. Se koskee sitäpaitsi koko linjastoa, kyllähän korona autioitti liikennevälineet kautta kaupunkiseudun. Uudet linjastoratkaisut varmasti herättävät mielenkiintoa, ja itsekin olen katsellut onko jossain liikennevälineessa jossain kohtaa reittiä täyttä vai tyhjää. Mutta en kyllä tässä vaiheessa lähtisi vetämään johtopäätöksiä vielä mihinkään suuntaan.

----------


## EVhki

> Vantaalla muutenkin iso osa pysäkkien linjanumeroista päivittämättä. Joiltakin pysäkeiltä poistettu linjanumerot ja joillakin pysäkeillä vastakkainen määränpää. Helsingin puolella pysäkit oli päivitetty suurin osa jo pari viikkoa ennen muutoksia.





> Kilpitoimittajalla on kuulemma tavarapulaa, jonka vuoksi mm. Sipoossa ja Vantaalla on nuo kilvien vaihdot viivästyneet.


Olen kyllä kesällä nähnyt esim. lakkautetun linjan 819 kilpiä vielä elokuussakin, vaikka se ei ole liikennöinyt enää kesäliikenteessä. Että ei välttämättä kaikki viivytykset johdu siitä, etteikö kilpiä olisi saatavilla. Siksikin mielenkiintoista, että 819 käytti useita pysäkkejä, joilla ei pysähtynyt mikään muu linja, jolloin pysäkit poistuivat kokonaan käytöstä, mutta silti esim. Uutelan päättärillä oli yhä 819:n kilpi 8.8.

----------


## Makke93

> Tuollainen omatoiminen matkustajalaskenta on sikälikin vähän kyseenalainen laji, siinä nimittäin saa helposti tuloksia vain ihan yksittäisistä tilanteista - pelkistetyimmillään yhdestä tai ihan vain joistakin vuoroista (vaunuista / lähdöistä). Tai vain yhdeltä aamulta. Olisi arvokasta olla laaja otanta.


On myös aivan käsittämätöntä kuinka moni selittää tosissaan, miten jokin asia on tyritty, kun kuulemma näyttää hiljaiselta keskellä pandemiaa. Heinäkuussakin matkustajia oli joukkoliikenteessä -45% verrattuna vuoteen 2019, niin ei ole ihme vaikka esimerkiksi tuo 40:n bussi ei pursua matkustajista, vaikka edes ymmärrettäisiin ruuhkapiikkejä ja -suuntia, mikä sekään ei vaikuta kaikilta onnistuvan. Tai että oikea tapa tehdä se matkustajalaskenta ei ole välineen ulkopuolelta autonratista.




> Oma veikkaukseni on, että korkeat on tarkoitettu pysäkeille, joilla ei pysähdy muita runkolinjoja. Ja että tuo ajatus ei vain toteudu asennetuissa päreissä. Ihmettelin samaa linjojen 500 ja 510 tullessa. Varma en ole, mutta jokin etäinen mielikuva on, että niitä olisi jälkikäteen järjestelty uudelleen. Mielikuva voi kyllä olla väärä, sillä kuljen kyseisillä reittiosuuksilla niin harvoin.


Niin minäkin asian tulkitsisin. Näyttää aivan kuin olisi joihinkin paikkoihin pistetty normaalikorkuisia oransseja päreitä yksikseen odottamaan toista runkolinjaa. Selittäisi esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä normaalikorkuiset 200:n päreet, jos odotetaan 300:n tuloa samoille pysäkeille. Tosin muistelisin, että 40:llä on tuplakorkea Töölön Tullin pysäkillä pohjoiseen, vaikka siinä pitäisi pysähtyä myös 400 ensi vuoden syksynä. Toisaalta taas Lehti- ja Kuusisaaressa on 510:llä normaalikorkuisia, vaikka ei sinne ole toista runkolinjaa suunniteltu. 52:n muuttaminen runkolinjaksi on mainittu ainoastaan kerran jossain HSL:n Vihdintien ratikkaa koskevassa lausunnossa ja silloinkin on voinut kyseessä olla lapsus.

Päreistä vielä: Myyrmäen asemalta pohjoisen suuntaan puuttui eilen edellen 30:n oranssi päre, vaikka katoksen alla karttataulusta ja vastakkaisen suunnan pysäkiltä linja kuitenkin löytyy.

----------


## zige94

> Olen kyllä kesällä nähnyt esim. lakkautetun linjan 819 kilpiä vielä elokuussakin, vaikka se ei ole liikennöinyt enää kesäliikenteessä. Että ei välttämättä kaikki viivytykset johdu siitä, etteikö kilpiä olisi saatavilla. Siksikin mielenkiintoista, että 819 käytti useita pysäkkejä, joilla ei pysähtynyt mikään muu linja, jolloin pysäkit poistuivat kokonaan käytöstä, mutta silti esim. Uutelan päättärillä oli yhä 819:n kilpi 8.8.


Juu tässä olikin kyse uusien linjojen tai linjojen, joiden määränpäät on muuttuneet, kilvistä. Löytyy täältä Sipoosta yhä lopetettujen linjojen kilpiä ja reittimuutoksen saaneiden kilpiä, joita ei ole edes poistettu. Nämäkin muutokset tapahtuneet yli 2 vuotta sitten jo ja yhä roikkuvat vanhat kilvet. Niistä ilmoitettu 11 kertaa jo 2 vuoden aikana.

----------


## 339-DF

> Juu tässä olikin kyse uusien linjojen tai linjojen, joiden määränpäät on muuttuneet, kilvistä. Löytyy täältä Sipoosta yhä lopetettujen linjojen kilpiä ja reittimuutoksen saaneiden kilpiä, joita ei ole edes poistettu. Nämäkin muutokset tapahtuneet yli 2 vuotta sitten jo ja yhä roikkuvat vanhat kilvet. Niistä ilmoitettu 11 kertaa jo 2 vuoden aikana.


Mä en ole tästä lainkaan yllättynyt. Päreitähän hoitivat aiemmin HKL:n pysäkkimiehet. Mutta Höseli ei halunnut jatkaa totutulla tavalla tässäkään asiassa. En tiedä, mikä taho niitä nyt sitten hoitaa, mutta ainakin heti sen HKL-yhteistyön päätyttyä jouduin olemaan tähän Höselin kilpailuttamaan tahoon yhteydessä museoliikenteen käynnistyessä keväällä. Sain käsiini jonkun venäläismiehen, jonka kanssa meillä ei oikein ollut mitään yhteistä kieltä. Ainoa, mikä kävi selväksi, oli, että hän halusi rahaa.

No, kilvet toki hoituivat muutenkin ja venäläismies jäi ilman rahojaan, mutta kommunikaation vaikeudesta päätellen en ole kovin hämmästynyt, jos oikeat päreet eivät löydä tietään oikeaan aikaan oikealle pysäkille.

----------


## EVhki

> Mä en ole tästä lainkaan yllättynyt. Päreitähän hoitivat aiemmin HKL:n pysäkkimiehet. Mutta Höseli ei halunnut jatkaa totutulla tavalla tässäkään asiassa. En tiedä, mikä taho niitä nyt sitten hoitaa, mutta ainakin heti sen HKL-yhteistyön päätyttyä jouduin olemaan tähän Höselin kilpailuttamaan tahoon yhteydessä museoliikenteen käynnistyessä keväällä. Sain käsiini jonkun venäläismiehen, jonka kanssa meillä ei oikein ollut mitään yhteistä kieltä. Ainoa, mikä kävi selväksi, oli, että hän halusi rahaa.
> 
> No, kilvet toki hoituivat muutenkin ja venäläismies jäi ilman rahojaan, mutta kommunikaation vaikeudesta päätellen en ole kovin hämmästynyt, jos oikeat päreet eivät löydä tietään oikeaan aikaan oikealle pysäkille.


Johtuukohan tästä myös se, että esim. Vuosaaressa on täysin merkitsemättömiä pysäkkejä, jotka kuitenkin Reittioppaista ym. löytyy? Ei siis pysäkkitolppaa tai -merkkiä, ei tarroja eikä mitään, mistä kävisi ilmi, että tässä pysähtyy bussi (jos nyt ei sitten viime näkemän ole yhtäkkiä vuosien jälkeen ilmestynyt. Ovat kyllä lähibussien pysäkkejä, mutta kun niitäkin tavallisten linjojen ulkopuolelle on monin paikoin kuitenkin merkitty.

----------


## Miska

> Johtuukohan tästä myös se, että esim. Vuosaaressa on täysin merkitsemättömiä pysäkkejä, jotka kuitenkin Reittioppaista ym. löytyy? Ei siis pysäkkitolppaa tai -merkkiä, ei tarroja eikä mitään, mistä kävisi ilmi, että tässä pysähtyy bussi (jos nyt ei sitten viime näkemän ole yhtäkkiä vuosien jälkeen ilmestynyt. Ovat kyllä lähibussien pysäkkejä, mutta kun niitäkin tavallisten linjojen ulkopuolelle on monin paikoin kuitenkin merkitty.


Eipä lähibussien pysäkkejä ole sivukaduille pääsääntöisesti merkitty, koska ne veisivät suuren määrän pysäköintipaikkoja. Toisaalta sivukaduilla lähibussit voivatkin pysähtyä aina tarpeen mukaan sopivassa kohdassa. Espoossa ja Vantaalla lähibusseille on käytetty epävirallisia sinisiä pysähtymispaikkamerkkejä kertomassa sopivista pysähtymispaikoista, mutta Helsingissä asia ei ole toistaiseksi edennyt.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eipä lähibussien pysäkkejä ole sivukaduille pääsääntöisesti merkitty, koska ne veisivät suuren määrän pysäköintipaikkoja. Toisaalta sivukaduilla lähibussit voivatkin pysähtyä aina tarpeen mukaan sopivassa kohdassa. Espoossa ja Vantaalla lähibusseille on käytetty epävirallisia sinisiä pysähtymispaikkamerkkejä kertomassa sopivista pysähtymispaikoista, mutta Helsingissä asia ei ole toistaiseksi edennyt.


Nykysysteemi on hyvä. Esimerkiksi 36:n pysähtymispaikkoja ei ole merkitty Kolsarintiellä eik ä Vähäntuvantiellä, koska niillä auton voi pysäyttää suurin piirtein missä kohtaa tahansa. Näiltä alueilta tulee kyytiin paljon vanhuksia. Mutta Konalantiellä on luontevaa että ne on merkitty olemassa olevien pysäkkien päreissä.

Postipuun alueella olen aina miettynyt tuota sinistä kilpeä, mutta nyt sekin selvisi.

----------


## joboo

Pysäkki H1318 Kirjailijan puisto, näyttäisi siirtyvän puiston kohdalle Tavaststjernankadun ja Mikael Lybecin kadun väliin, jolloin liikenne seisahtuu jokaisen 20 ja 30 pysähtymisen takia. Syy todennäköisesti tuleva työmaa nykyisen pysäkin kohdalla.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tuollainen omatoiminen matkustajalaskenta on sikälikin vähän kyseenalainen laji, siinä nimittäin saa helposti tuloksia vain ihan yksittäisistä tilanteista - pelkistetyimmillään yhdestä tai ihan vain joistakin vuoroista (vaunuista / lähdöistä). Tai vain yhdeltä aamulta. Olisi arvokasta olla laaja otanta.


En nyt mitenkään väheksy asiaa, sain aikanaan VR:n ja HSL:n kautta ohjeet laskea matkustajia arkiviikon vilkkaimpana päivänä, kun kyseenalaistimme vuoden 2008 matkustajatilaston, sen ollen vanha ja alakanttiin. Joten laskenta suoritettiin perjantaina aamusta iltaan ja yön yli, jolloin vuorokausi oli täysi.
Tilastossa tuli ilmetä nousijat ja pois jääneet.

Yhteisluku oli 332, ja siitä tehtiin arki vähennys 232 / pvä, eli 116 per suunta. Joten vuoteen 2008 verrattuna lukuun oli tullut lisää 25. Juniin toki tuon jälkeen alkoi tulla automaattisia matkustajalaskentalaitteita, ja HSL suorittaa itse myös manuaalista laskentaa, tarkastusta pääasiassa vain virastoaikana, joten totesin heidän ampuvan itseään jalkaan tuolla omalla ohjeellaan vuorokauden ympäri laskennasta.

----------


## ettäjaa

Tässä piristystä maanantaihin. Kyseinen lainaus on Hesarin sivuilla olevasta HSL:n mainoksesta ja se on sen verran hyvää komedia että kelpaa nauraa.



> [Runkolinjojen] Matkustajamäärät ovat suuria, ja liikenne on metromaisen *täsmällistä* ja tiheää. Lisäksi monilla linjoilla on *liikennevaloetuuksia*, jotta matka kulkisi niin sujuvasti kuin mahdollista.

----------


## Melamies

Lisäksi kuvassa olevan bussin linjakilpi ja ajolinja eivät sovi yhteen, paitsi jos on tuo bussi ajamassa kiertoliittymässä ylimääräisen kierroksen:

https://www.hs.fi/mainos/ideat/art-2000008348329.html

----------


## Prompter

> Tässä piristystä maanantaihin. Kyseinen lainaus on Hesarin sivuilla olevasta HSL:n mainoksesta ja se on sen verran hyvää komedia että kelpaa nauraa.


Oi kiitos tästä maanantain piristyksestä! Huvittavin kohta on mielestäni 




> Runkolinjoilla tarkoitetaan tiettyjä reittejä, jotka kulkevat kaupunginosien halki ja syöttävät liikennettä eteenpäin.


No mitä ne siniset bussit tekevät? Minkä läpi ne kulkevat?  :Laughing: 

ja 




> Kyytiin voi nousta kaikista ovista, eikä keskiovista nousevien tarvitse esittää lippua kuljettajalle.


Eli etu- ja takaovesta kyytiin nousevien on esitettävä lippunsa kuljettajalle.

Ei siinä, pikkujoulukausihan alkoi juuri  :Laughing:

----------


## Makke93

Kävin eilen aamulla 40:n kyydissä päästä päähän. Ihan suurimmassa aamuruuhkassa en ollut, mutta hieman sen jälkeen 8:04 lähdöllä Pelimannintieltä. Tuli huomattua useita liikenneinfraan liittyviä ongelmia matkan varrella.

Ensinnäkin Soittajankujan pysäkille tultaessa jouduttiin jäämään ajoradalle odottamaan 42:n lähtöä, koska bussit eivät mahtuneet samaan aikaan pysäkkitaskuun. En ole varma, oliko kyseessä lumen aiheuttama olosuhde, mutta ainakin sateliittikuvasta vaikuttaisi, että pysäkki ei olisi ollut tarpeeksi pitkä kummalekin bussille kesälläkään, olettaen ettei sitä pidennetty ennen runkolinjan aloitusta. Kanneltie 8 pysäkille tultaessa 42 oli jo ehtinyt ohittamaan sen, että sillä kertaa ei häiriötä tullut enempää.

Seuraavaksi Kaupintien ja Näyttelijäniten risteyksessä bussi ei mahtunut suoraan jonottavien autojen takaa kääntyvien kaistalle, vaan risteyksessä odotettiin ylimääräinen valokierto. Jälkeenpäin karttaa katsoessa bussi taisi vielä joutua seisomaan Aku Korhosen tien risteyksessä, vaikkakin kun kyseessä on T-risteys, varsinaista liikenteen tukkimista ei kai tapahtunut.

Viimeisenä ennen Elielinaukiolle saapumista Mannerheimintieltä Töölönlahdenkadulle kääntymään ei ehditty ensimmäisillä vihreillä vaikka jonossa oli seisottu jonkin aikaa jo ennen niitäkin. Ensimmäisillä vihreillä pääsi edellinen 40:n bussi, jonka oma vuoro oli ottanut kiinni, vaikkakin vasta Oopperan eteläpuolella. Junalla Kannelmäkeen tullessa katselin kun kaksi 40:iä kulki peräkanaa Helsingin suuntaan jo Soittajantiellä, eli tilanne olisi ketjuuntumisen kanssa voinut olla huonompikin.


Vaikka 40 on luonteeltaan perusbussimaisempi kuin mihin on runkolinjojen kanssa totuttu tähän asti, niin tällaisia ongelmia pitäisi vähitellen ruveta ratkomaan, kun kerran halutaan runkolinjastoon satsata.

----------


## Salomaa

Perusidealtaan on todettava että 20,30 ja 40 on ihan jotain muuta kuin vaikkapa 550. Pointti on varmaan siinä että kun peruslinja muutetaan runkobussilinjaksi. Muutoksen yhteydessä ei tehdä riittävästi pysäkkiharvennuksia eikä linjaa nopeuttavia teknisiä toimenpiteitä saada tehtyä kuin viiveellä.

Mutta matkustajan kannalta esim 30 kyyti on joutuisampaa kuin vanhan 39:n.

----------


## EVhki

> Perusidealtaan on todettava että 20,30 ja 40 on ihan jotain muuta kuin vaikkapa 550. Pointti on varmaan siinä että kun peruslinja muutetaan runkobussilinjaksi. Muutoksen yhteydessä ei tehdä riittävästi pysäkkiharvennuksia eikä linjaa nopeuttavia teknisiä toimenpiteitä saada tehtyä kuin viiveellä.
> 
> Mutta matkustajan kannalta esim 30 kyyti on joutuisampaa kuin vanhan 39:n.


On niitä pysäkkiharvennuksiakin tehty vaikka 78 -> 560 muutoksessa. En noita runkolinjoja tunne yhtä hyvin, mutta ehkei niille ole uskallettu tehdä samassa määrin harvennuksia, kun eivät ole lähiölinjoja? 560:kin toki säilytti tavallisen bussilinjan pysäkkitiheyden Vuosaaren ja Rastilan metroasemien välillä, kun on ainut aluetta palveleva tavallinen bussilinja, mutta sielläkin on kyllä kaavamuutoksien kautta tulossa pysäkkimuutoksia tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Salomaa

Nobinan 1269 linjalla 30 eilen puolen päivän maissa liikkennöi paperisen linjatunnuksen kanssa Pitäjänmäellä. Tuulilasin ylälaidassa luki "Kamppi via Kannelmäki".

Mutta eipähän matkustajat turhia kyselleet , jos ovat jo alkaneet tottua tähän. Tässä tapauksessa painavin informaatio oli paperinen linjatunnus. Ja minäkin pääsin haluamaani paikkaan.

----------


## joboo

> Nobinan 1269 linjalla 30 eilen puolen päivän maissa liikkennöi paperisen linjatunnuksen kanssa Pitäjänmäellä. Tuulilasin ylälaidassa luki "Kamppi via Kannelmäki".
> 
> Mutta eipähän matkustajat turhia kyselleet , jos ovat jo alkaneet tottua tähän. Tässä tapauksessa painavin informaatio oli paperinen linjatunnus. Ja minäkin pääsin haluamaani paikkaan.


Voisi vain palata vanhaan tuttuun pelkään linja numeroon, jättää määränpäät pois. Ei taida enään mikään linja mennä samalta pysäkiltä kahta kertaa eri suuntaan, kuten enne v55 Myyrmäestä Varistoon ja Tikkurilaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Voisi vain palata vanhaan tuttuun pelkään linja numeroon, jättää määränpäät pois. Ei taida enään mikään linja mennä samalta pysäkiltä kahta kertaa eri suuntaan, kuten enne v55 Myyrmäestä Varistoon ja Tikkurilaan.


Menee esim Leppävaaran Shellin pysäkillä samannumeroinen linja kahteen eri suuntaan, mutta nyt en muista mikä. Itse kyllä pidän määränpäiden ilmestymistä informaation hyvänä asiana. Ja Ennenhän ei ollut suuria LED-näyttöjä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Voisi vain palata vanhaan tuttuun pelkään linja numeroon, jättää määränpäät pois. Ei taida enään mikään linja mennä samalta pysäkiltä kahta kertaa eri suuntaan, kuten enne v55 Myyrmäestä Varistoon ja Tikkurilaan.


Tässähän tuo määränpää oli erittäin olennaista tietoa. "via Kannelmäki" on tietysti väärin, mutta 20 ja 30 ovat tietääkseni kulkeneet Kamppiin viimeiset muutama tuntia, joten onhan se hyvä, että matkustaja tietää tuon myös. Busseista jotka menevät samalta pysäkiltä kahteen suuntaan: lähibussilinjoilla tuo tapahtuu varmaan aika monessa paikassa, mutta täysikokoisista busseista tulee nopeasti mieleen ainakin 831K Karhusaaressa, ja minulla on myös sellainen muistikuva, että jokin 173:n variaatio tekee samanlaisen piston jossain.

----------


## EVhki

> Voisi vain palata vanhaan tuttuun pelkään linja numeroon, jättää määränpäät pois. Ei taida enään mikään linja mennä samalta pysäkiltä kahta kertaa eri suuntaan, kuten enne v55 Myyrmäestä Varistoon ja Tikkurilaan.


Edellä mainitun lisäksi esimerkiksi Vuosaaressa Kallahden lenkki on samaan suuntaan lähibusseilla määränpäästä riippumatta. (tuolla myös on pysäkkitolppa ainakin rannassa)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Menee esim Leppävaaran Shellin pysäkillä samannumeroinen linja kahteen eri suuntaan, mutta nyt en muista mikä.


Tämähän on 229, Karakallion suunnan lähibussi. Toinenkin Leppävaaran lähibussi, 207, pysähtyy useilla sivuteillä Pohjois-Leppävaarassa samassa paikassa molempiin suuntiin, mieleeni tulee ainakin Leppävaaran uimahalli, eli pysäkki nro. E1046. 

Omasta mielestäni määränpää on hyvä olla linjakilvissä jo kansalaisten paikallistuntemuksen parantamiseksi. Jos näin ei olisi, en itse ainakaan tuntisi pääkaupunkiseutua yhtä hyvin kuin nyt.

----------


## zige94

> Busseista jotka menevät samalta pysäkiltä kahteen suuntaan: lähibussilinjoilla tuo tapahtuu varmaan aika monessa paikassa, mutta täysikokoisista busseista tulee nopeasti mieleen ainakin 831K Karhusaaressa, ja minulla on myös sellainen muistikuva, että jokin 173:n variaatio tekee samanlaisen piston jossain.


Linja 992 Söderkullassa sekä 993K Boxin koululla. Toki, 992 menee vain aamupäivällä Nikkilän suuntaan ja iltapäivällä Eriksnäsin suuntaan. 993K taas Boxin koululta aamuisin vain Taasjärvelle ja iltapäivisin vain Nikkilään.

----------


## Salomaa

Muuten nyt muistan oikein, pitäjänmäentiellä näkyi : "Elielinaukio via Kannelmäki". Eli näyttöön oli jäänyt linjan 40 informaatio. 30 muuten ajaa nykyään Eiraan, joten tässäkin nähdään määränpään merkitys. 

Ties kuinka monta vuotta edeltäjä linja 39 meni Kamppiin ja ympäristöön, mutta nyt matkustaja pysäkillä tietää pääsevänsä samalla autolla Eiran sairaalaan saakka ja hieman ohikin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:24 ----------

Tänäänkin bongasin yhden 30/40 auton Konalantiellä: paperi-informaatio linjasta 40 ja näytössä 30.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:04 ----------

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:08 ----------




> Tämähän on 229, Karakallion suunnan lähibussi. Toinenkin Leppävaaran lähibussi, 207, pysähtyy useilla sivuteillä Pohjois-Leppävaarassa samassa paikassa molempiin suuntiin, mieleeni tulee ainakin Leppävaaran uimahalli, eli pysäkki nro. E1046. 
> 
> Omasta mielestäni määränpää on hyvä olla linjakilvissä jo kansalaisten paikallistuntemuksen parantamiseksi. Jos näin ei olisi, en itse ainakaan tuntisi pääkaupunkiseutua yhtä hyvin kuin nyt.


Hauskin näistä oli linja 36. Hauskaksi teki se että usein Pirkkolan 36 ja Leppävaaran 36 ajoivat usein peräkkäin Hankasuontien ja Pitäjänmäen aseman väliset pysäkit. 
Kaikissa autoissa ei ollut pitkää näyttöä, joten linjan määränpää selvisi pysäyttämällä auton ja kysymällä kuljettajalta.
Mutta tämä suunnitteluvirhe korjattiin kuitenkin melko pian.

----------

